# Eastereggs in Woltk



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Bevor wir wieder 1001 Post mit, "habt ihr schon gesehen...", und "Ich find das so geil das Blizz...." aufmachen, machen wir das lieber gleich ^^

Also einen Eastereggs oder etwas wirklich Witziges in Woltk entdeckt, immer rein damit.

@Efgrib, danke ich hatte schon das gefühl das ich mich irgenwo verschrieben hab.

So mal eine Kurze Zusammenfassung was wir schon haben:
Edith, so mal wieder aktualisiert

King Ping, ORT-> Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil
Käptn I. Glu,ORT -> Fischstäbchenwerbung
Bürgermeister Quimby,DK-Startgebiet -> Simpsons Bürgermeister
Grand Theft Palamio,DK-Startgebiet -> GTA Anspielung
MacDiver (Ingenieurslehrer),ORT -> MacGyver,TV-Serie
Heute Nacht speisen wir in Havenau,DK-Startgebiet -> Anspielung auf 300(300 Lichtkrieger vs Geisel)
Heigarr der Schreckliche.ORT -> Hägarr der Schreckliche, Zeitungscomicfigur
Etwas Käse zum Wein gefällig,Dalaran -> Gäniger Gamer-Spruch, Käse zum whinen!
DHETA -> PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals), Tierschutzorganisation
4 Schildkröten 1 Ratte, Dalaran -> Turtels
Lebrowski mit seinem Teppich -> The Big Lebowski (Dude)
Antwort auf die Frage "Wo ist Heigan?" - ist am Tanzen -> Heigan Dance im 60er Naxxramas
Kaulquapen in der Tundra schreien "Nicht die Mama"
Sholazar Basin, eine kleine Halbinsel mit einer Luke im Boden. Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über die Luke erscheint ein Tooltip mit "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?
In Gallgrim - Todeswache Molder und später trifft man in Neuherdweiler auf Agent Skully. 
Die Quest "Wintergarde Defender" - anspielung auf "Defender" von Williams von 1980
Questbelohnung in der Tundra  "Rocky Horrors Handgelenkschützer"
Harrison Jones ist nach dem Debakel in Zul Aman wieder unter uns und wird in einer Quest in die Freiheit geleitet, Wenn er wenigstens gegen die angreifenden Schlagen was tun würde ^^
Der Capitän des Zeppelins von OG in die Boreanische Tundra heißt LaFontaine 
In Dalaran steht Aerith Schlüsselblume und verkauft Blumen
Bei der Kriegshymnenfeste  muss man einen netten Herrn namens "Schattenpriester Luther" finden.
Siouxsie die Banshee" - die Band "Siouxsie and the Banshees" 
Im Heulenden Fjord haben wir ein Schiff mit untoten Piraten - Fluch der Karibik
Im Heulende Fjord die Quest "Zedd's probably dead" ->Pulp Fiction
Im Amphitheater in Zul Drak, hat der Troll der neben dem Questgeber steht, eine Katze dabei namens "Zena" und darunter steht irgendwas von Kriegerkätzchen, oder so. Soll ne anspielung an die TV Serie "Xena" sein.
Eine Quest in Zul'Drak wo man 10 "Saroniterze" (grün) sammeln soll. Klickt man mal auf die Erze, steht dort "Davon wird euch schlecht" >>> Superman und Kryptonit smile.gif
Grizzlyhügel läuft laufen einem ein paar Tiere über den Weg: Stinktier -> Flora, Hase -> Trommler, Rehkitz -> Bambina, Reh -> Mutter von Bambina, Somit hätten wir die Besetzung von Bambi beisammen.
Tundra die Bots. Außer "Achtung Alarm! Eindringling" sagen sie gelegentlich auch "Ihr werdet assimiliert oder eliminiert werden". Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf Star Trek und die Borgs.
Der Hase namens Mr. Floppy! -> Unhappily Ever After (Fersehserie, Auf Schlimmer und Ewig)
Dun Niffelem, na wer kennt das Nibelungenlied? 
Sholazarbecken bei dem Jäger Camp gibts ne Q wo man Wilhelm nen Apfel vom Kopf schiesen muss
Ein achievement "der alte goblin und das meer" "der alte mann und das meer" (ernest hemingway)
im Halunkeneck im Heulenden Fjord gibts noch ein Easteregg. In dem großen Haus steht nämlich in der ersten Etage Annie Bonn, und unten feiert Jack Adams. Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf Anne Bonny und "Calico Jack" Rackham, zwei berühmte Piraten, die Anfang des 18. Jahrhunderts zusammen mit Mary Read Angst und Schrecken verbreiteten.
Eine Errungenschaft names ' Der Kuchen ist keine Lüge' => von portal 'the cake is a lie' 
2 Goblins im Norden der Drachenöde: Narf und Zort (Beides sind Zitate von Pinky aus "Pinky und Brain")
Die Peons bei der Kriegshymnenfeste die man befreien soll, sagen: Warum ich Lotion in den Korb zurück legen? Ich habe keine Lotion! (Das Schweigen der Lämmer)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13043 -->Dr. Maböse - Dr. Mabuse http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doktor_Mabuse


----------



## Efgrib (15. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Bevor wir wieder 1001 Post mit, "habt ihr schon gesehen...", und "Ich find das so geil das Blizz...." aufmachen, machen wir das lieber gleich ^^
> 
> Also einen Eastergag oder etwas wirklich Witziges in Woltk entdeckt, immer rein damit.




es heisst easteregg (osterei)


----------



## Greeki (16. November 2008)

King Ping, ein rare Elite Mob. Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil

http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=32398


----------



## fdauer (16. November 2008)

moc goyver, der baut hoffentlich funktionierende flugzeuge

und lebrowski mit seinem teppich (den der andere zwerg auch noch mit dude anspricht)


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Hab was von Käptn I. Glu gehört...


----------



## sK4r4 (16. November 2008)

bürgermeister quimby bei den todesrittern quests =)


----------



## Deadhunt (16. November 2008)

Quimby ... war das nicht der Bürgermeister in Springfield?


----------



## Deregond (16. November 2008)

Es gibt einen Ober-Wikinger, der heisst Heigarr der Schreckliche.
Bestimmt kennen einige den Zeitungscomic Hägarr der Schreckliche ^^


----------



## Similion (16. November 2008)

dk q "Grand Theft Palamio" sollte wohl jedem klar sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00ky (16. November 2008)

Naja ich find der Ingenieurslehrer (Troll) mit dem Namen "MacDiver" trifft doch das Bild von MacGyver schon eher^^


----------



## Kelthelas (16. November 2008)

natürlich auch Harris Pilton in shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (16. November 2008)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> natürlich auch Harris Pilton in shatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht hier um Wotlk


----------



## Shadwo (16. November 2008)

Ebenfalls bei den Todesritter quests:
"Heute Nacht speisen wir in Havenau"
und beim Abschlussevent: 300 Krieger des Lichts gegen die Geißel UND einer von den Typen heißt auch noch Leonidas (Nachnamen hab ich mir leider nicht gemerkt)
Sparta lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brixx (16. November 2008)

Geht aber eher um neue Eastereggs die mit WOTLK kamen. Haris Pilton gabs schon lange vorher...


----------



## talsimir (16. November 2008)

Nen NPC im Allistartgebiet mit Mc Gyver oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. November 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Ober-Wikinger, der heisst Heigarr der Schreckliche.
> Bestimmt kennen einige den Zeitungscomic Hägarr der Schreckliche ^^


ROFL!
Fällt mir erst jetzt auf,..^^


----------



## Sercani (16. November 2008)

D.E.H.T.A. => P.E.T.A.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gähn1 (16. November 2008)

Vor einem der Gasthäuser in Dalaran steht ein schild mit folgender Beschriftung: "Etwas Käse zum Wein gefällig?"


----------



## Dokagero (16. November 2008)

Sercani schrieb:


> D.E.H.T.A. => P.E.T.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kapier ich nicht


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

PETA = Militante Tierschutzorganisation....


----------



## Tsunayoshi (16. November 2008)

ein Pferd namens Fury im DK Startgebiet


----------



## migraene (16. November 2008)

Dokagero schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht



People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals = P.E.T.A. (tierrechtsorganisation)

Bei der Ausgrabungsstelle steht ein Zwerg namens Lebronski, um ihn wütend zu machen,soll man auf seinem Teppich rumtrampeln (eine Hommage an Big Lebowski^^)


----------



## Melian (16. November 2008)

Wenn man den einen kerl im Dk startgebiet fragt, wo heigan abgeblieben ist, sagt der "der ist am tanzen"#

anspielung auf Heigan dance pre BC Naxx


----------



## BulletformyValentine (16. November 2008)

es gibt 4 schildkröten und 1 ratte in der kanalisation von dalaran


----------



## Azrielus (16. November 2008)

Kann sein das ich mich täusche aber mir hatt heute bei ner q ein mobb zugeflüstert: "Es WAR eure Schuld".

Ich frag mich hald ob das absicht ist das WAR so betohnt wird....^^


----------



## sYsT3m (16. November 2008)

Bambina,Trommler und Flora in den Grizzlyhügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (16. November 2008)

Die Kaulquappen in der tundra , die manchmal nicht die Mama schreien 
von : Die Dinos

Video von die Dinos


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. November 2008)

Beim DK-Start flüstert der Chef einem gelegentlich ein _"Töte sie alle!"_ zu.
Keine Ahnung ob´s nur ein Zufall ist oder beabsichtigt war, aber ich kenns so auch aus dem "*Amityville Horror*" Remake (2005).


----------



## Bryon (16. November 2008)

Im Sholazar Basin gibt es eine kleine Halbinsel mit einer Luke im Boden. Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über die Luke erscheint ein Tooltip mit "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?


----------



## Îleez (16. November 2008)

> "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?



rofl!!

muss ich mal nachgucken, danke!


----------



## phexus (18. November 2008)

In Gallgrim läuft Todeswache Molder und später trifft man in Neuherdweiler auf Agent Skully.


----------



## toryz (18. November 2008)

Am besten fand ich die Anlehnung auf Big Lebowski, sogar über seinen Teppich musste man laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (18. November 2008)

Die Queste, bei der man mit einem Greifen Bürger retten muß, heißt im englischen Original "Wintergarde Defender". Das ist natürlich eine Anspielung und eine Kopie vom klassischen Videospiel "Defender" von Williams von 1980,  in dem man mit einem Raumschiff Menschen vor Aliens retten muß. 

Für den Wikipedia Eintrag hier klicken


----------



## Vibria (18. November 2008)

Für ne Quest in der Tundra erhält man "Rocky Horrors Handgelenkschützer" oder so...^^


----------



## Technocrat (18. November 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> es gibt 4 schildkröten und 1 ratte in der kanalisation von dalaran




Herrlich! Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Shredder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (18. November 2008)

Gähn schrieb:


> Vor einem der Gasthäuser in Dalaran steht ein schild mit folgender Beschriftung: "Etwas Käse zum Wein gefällig?"




ohne witz?


----------



## noizycat (18. November 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Im Sholazar Basin gibt es eine kleine Halbinsel mit einer Luke im Boden. Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über die Luke erscheint ein Tooltip mit "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?


rofl da muss ich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

hehe geiler threat =) da sieht man wieder das blizzard sich wirklich mühe gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da fällt mir ein bei ner q im halunken eck(mimi fyord) da fährt nen schiff mit untoten piraten rum das hat mich stark an fluch der karibik erinnert
hab aber net auf den namen vom captain geachtet

/push³


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

Sercani schrieb:


> D.E.H.T.A. => P.E.T.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe stimmt fällt mir jetzt erst auf! ^^
dacht was sind das für freak wo man x min warten muss wenn man eins der niedlichen tierchen dort gekillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich oller pingukill0r



noizycat schrieb:


> rofl da muss ich hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war gestern da und hab es nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute schon ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. November 2008)

Gibt einen Quest in einer Höhle da begegnet man Harrison Jones samt Schlapphut, den man rausbegleiten soll. Natürlich trifft man dabei auch auf riesige Schlangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Weiß nimmer genau wo der Quest is, hab das noch in der Beta gemacht, war sehr amüsant)


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

ach und es wäre vllt gut wenn der gute alte threat ersteller vllt seinen ersten beitrag überarbeiten könnte mit z.B. sowas:

Heulender Fyord: Quest "xy" -> Fluch der Karibik 

mit vllt einer kleiner erklärung wieso weil so in dem gewussel gehen manche ostereier verloren und das wollen wir ja nicht xD

und ist dann sehr übersichtlich dazu und wenn man mal es selber in wow sehen will das man es leichter findet


----------



## Vetsch (18. November 2008)

Der Capitän des Zeppelins von OG in die Boreanische Tundra heißt LaFontaine


----------



## HGVermillion (18. November 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> mit vllt einer kleiner erklärung wieso weil so in dem gewussel gehen manche ostereier verloren und das wollen wir ja nicht xD
> und ist dann sehr übersichtlich dazu und wenn man mal es selber in wow sehen will das man es leichter findet


Ich werds versuchen ^^, aber erst heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Malakas (18. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> King Ping, ein rare Elite Mob. Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=32398




gibt es nicht auch bei Batman ein Kingpin ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> gibt es nicht auch bei Batman ein Kingpin ?



Eher nicht. Batman gehört (wie auch Superman) zu DC-Comics, Daredevil und Kingpin zu Marvel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (18. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> gibt es nicht auch bei Batman ein Kingpin ?



King Pin gibt es noch sehr häufig bei den Spiderman-Comics zu sehen, vor allem bei den neueren.


----------



## brucki84 (18. November 2008)

Es gab auch mal einen netten PC-Shooter der Kingpin hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

also ich mach schon mal den anfang den du eventuell kopieren kannst wenn es dir gefällt=)

Mob-Name: King Ping, ORT->  Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil

Mob-Name: Käptn I. Glu,ORT -> Fischstäbchenwerbung 

Mob-Name: Bürgermeister Quimby,DK-Startgebiet -> Simpsons Bürgermeister

Quest-Name: Grand Theft Palamio,DK-Startgebiet -> GTA Anspielung

Mob-Name: MacDiver(Ingenieurslehrer),ORT -> MacGyver,TV-Serie

Quest-Name: Heute Nacht speisen wir in Havenau,DK-Startgebiet -> Anspielung auf 300(300 Lichtkrieger vs Geisel)

Mob-Name: Heigarr der Schreckliche.ORT -> Hägarr der Schreckliche, Zeitungscomicfigur

Schild-Name: Etwas Käse zum Wein gefällig,Dalaran -> Gäniger Gamer-Spruch, Käse zum whinen!

Fraktions-Name: DHETA -> PETA(People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals), Tierschutzorganisation

Mob-Gruppe: 4 Schildkröten 1 Ratte, Dalaran -> Turtels

Objekt-Tooltip: Luke im Boden:5 9 16 17 24 43, Sholazar Basin -> Lost,Tv-Serie

SOO!!! freistunde zuende:/ @ TE kannst das übernehmen ich finde ist gut gemacht und versuch das schema beizubehalten 
Objekt-Name: Name des objekts,zusatzinfo,ort -> erklärung


----------



## Sprite13 (18. November 2008)

Sercani schrieb:


> D.E.H.T.A. => P.E.T.A.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zusatzinfo D.E.H.T.A soll DruidenfüreinenEthischenundHumanenumgangmitTierenallerArt heißen.

PS: Wenn ihr beim Lager der D.E.H.T.A in der Tundra einen Mob tötet bekommt ihr den Debuff "Tierblut". Wenn ihr den habt greifen euch die Druiden an.

Falls es noch nicht gennant wurde : Der Spielzeugverkäufer in Dalaran heißt Jepetto


----------



## Juudra (18. November 2008)

In den Grizzlyhügeln laufen 4 Tiere rum 

Bambina (bambi) Bambinas mutter,ein stinktier namens namen weiß ich net mehr und nen hase namens Klopper XD oder so ähnlich ^^ 

Anlehnung an das Märchen Bambi^^


----------



## Technocrat (18. November 2008)

MarZ, Du hast

Quest-Name und Art: "Wintergarde Defender" -> Wintergarde, Videospiel "Williams Defender" 

glatt übersehen, schnüff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> MarZ, Du hast
> 
> Quest-Name und Art: "Wintergarde Defender" -> Wintergarde, Videospiel "Williams Defender"
> 
> ...



ich hab ja gesagt das ich nen paar genommen hab xD und da hab ich mir auch die genommen die ich kannte und wintergarde kenn ich net xD und hab ja geschrieb ndas meine freistunde zuende war:/ also musst ich was anderes machen aber der TE sollts ja eigentlich auf seite seite nr 1 packen das was ich geschrieben hab =) kannst bei ihm meckern^^


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (18. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> gibt es nicht auch bei Batman ein Kingpin ?




ja gab/gibt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest erinner ich mich daran das er in paar crossover comics drin war in denen auch batman drin war


----------



## Valnar93 (18. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> King Ping, ein rare Elite Mob. Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=32398



LOL ein www.buffed.de Moderator postet nen Link zu www.wowhead.com 

geil^^


----------



## mxisah (18. November 2008)

Bei der Kriegshymnenfeste eine der ersten Quests. Mann muss einen netten Herrn namens "Schattenpriester Luther" finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leicht blasphemisch finde ich irgendwie :-D aber ich msuste schon sehr schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem als ich den dann noch tot daliegen sah... :-D


----------



## Dranay (18. November 2008)

Es gibt bei den DKs im Startgebiet glaube ich ne Quest die "Niemals endender Winter" oder so heißt, weiß nicht, aber irgendwie erinnerte mich der Name an das Rollenspiel "Neverwinter Nights".


----------



## manavortex (18. November 2008)

In Dalaran steht Aerith Schlüsselblume und verkauft Blumen... eine total tolle Referenz an Final Fantasy 7 *ein rosa Bändsel an die Eisschattenzwirnschultern bind*

Ansonsten gibts in Dalaran noch den guten Apfelzweig, einen Baum-Dudu (?), der Obst verkauft. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das ein Easteregg ist oder nicht, aber WTF?? 
Das Schild "Käse zum Wein?" gibt es übrigens wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (18. November 2008)

bürgmeister quinby (oder so, von simpsons) und grand theft (weis nicht mehr was -_-) alles im DK startgebiet.


----------



## abe15 (18. November 2008)

Der Quest aus dem DK Startgebiet "Grand Theft Palomino", in der man ein Pferd klauen muss. Anlehnung an GTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jippsi (18. November 2008)

mxisah schrieb:


> Bei der Kriegshymnenfeste eine der ersten Quests. Mann muss einen netten Herrn namens "Schattenpriester Luther" finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja... die blizzard programmierer sind halt alles Katholiken XD oder der Vatikan hat da auch seine Finger im spiel ^^


----------



## vasquesbc (18. November 2008)

Im DK Startgebiet findet sich innerhalb der Festung ein NPC mit Namen "Siouxsie die Banshee" - ältere Semester sowie alternativ Musikbegeisterte unter uns wird das unweigerlich an die Band "Siouxsie and the Banshees" erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Siouxsie & the Banshees bei Wikipedia


----------



## EisblockError (18. November 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> es gibt 4 schildkröten und 1 ratte in der kanalisation von dalaran


 ja klar die ninja turtels^^ hab die aber leider noch nie gesehen



Azrielus schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich täusche aber mir hatt heute bei ner q ein mobb zugeflüstert: "Es WAR eure Schuld".
> 
> Ich frag mich hald ob das absicht ist das WAR so betohnt wird....^^



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, 1. blizz würde nie Werbung für WAR amchen, 2. Der sagt manchmal auch ER hat es nicht getan.. oder so




> Georan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bürgmeister quinby (oder so, von simpsons) und grand theft (weis nicht mehr was -_-) alles im DK startgebiet.
> ...


wenn ihr beiden mal gelesen hättet wüsstet ihr das das schon genannt wurde


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> und lebrowski mit seinem teppich (den der andere zwerg auch noch mit dude anspricht)


hrhr das geil - super film muss man gesehen haben!



Shadwo schrieb:


> Ebenfalls bei den Todesritter quests:
> "Heute Nacht speisen wir in Havenau"
> und beim Abschlussevent: 300 Krieger des Lichts gegen die Geißel UND einer von den Typen heißt auch noch Leonidas (Nachnamen hab ich mir leider nicht gemerkt)
> Sparta lässt grüßen
> ...


stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich bei der q gar nicht drüber nachgedacht



Gähn schrieb:


> Vor einem der Gasthäuser in Dalaran steht ein schild mit folgender Beschriftung: "Etwas Käse zum Wein gefällig?"


Und das Gasthaus heißt dann "Zum Klassenforum" oder doch "Zum tänzelnden Patchnote"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (18. November 2008)

Zeppelinmeister in UC (war es dort?)  heisst  Hin Denburg


----------



## Yoranox (18. November 2008)

Die kleinen Kobolde in der Tundra oben bei den Magnatauren in der Höhle sagen "Kaganishu!" klare anspielung auf die kleinen roten männchen (name vergessen) die immer rumgerannt sind und Rakanisu! gerufen haben und auf den Boss zwischen den Monolithen im Feld der Steine der selbst halt Rakanishu hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach nur Kult der spruch ^^

In dem Sinne RAKANISHU!


----------



## Dranay (18. November 2008)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Die kleinen Kobolde in der Tundra oben bei den Magnatauren in der Höhle sagen "Kaganishu!" klare anspielung auf die kleinen roten männchen (name vergessen) die immer rumgerannt sind und Rakanisu! gerufen haben und auf den Boss zwischen den Monolithen im Feld der Steine der selbst halt Rakanishu hieß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe ja, das sagten auch die Fiecher in Diablo 2 schon. Das warn so kleine Kobolde und ihr Meister hat sie immer wieder belebt xD Nerviges Getiert xP


----------



## m1chel (18. November 2008)

mxisah schrieb:


> Bei der Kriegshymnenfeste eine der ersten Quests. Mann muss einen netten Herrn namens "Schattenpriester Luther" finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kommt drafu an wie religiös man ist.
ich finds genial ;D

jetzt verstehe ich das mit den 4 schildkröten und der ratte :;D


----------



## Mindista (18. November 2008)

grad in den grizzly hügeln  eine begleitquest gemacht.

ein mädel namens emily und ein hase namens mr.floppy.

gabs da nicht ne tv serie von?


----------



## Blutlos (18. November 2008)

In der boreanischen Tundra beim Stützpunkt der Kirin Tor am Bernsteinflöz lohnt es sich, die Namen der Initianden, Lehrlinge und Biblothekare in dem Turm mal genauer anzusehen....


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> In der boreanischen Tundra beim Stützpunkt der Kirin Tor am Bernsteinflöz lohnt es sich, die Namen der Initianden, Lehrlinge und Biblothekare in dem Turm mal genauer anzusehen....



ja dann sag mal was da zu sehen gibt^^


----------



## Mugazombi (18. November 2008)

Das gebiet um Taunkale. Pamukale ist das Orginal. Kalkbecken in der Türkei, Falls wer mal urlaub macht, unbedingt ansehen!
Ich bin fast weggebrochen wo ich das gesehen hab.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. November 2008)

Mugazombi schrieb:


> Das gebiet um Taunkale. Pamukale ist das Orginal. Kalkbecken in der Türkei, Falls wer mal urlaub macht, unbedingt ansehen!
> Ich bin fast weggebrochen wo ich das gesehen hab.



irgendwie versteh ich nicht grade was du meinst...
taunkale kenn ich (noch) net in wow...ka wo das liegen soll und wenn dann zeig nen bild von dem ort und eins aus ingame dann glauben wir dir vielleicht xD


----------



## Mugazombi (18. November 2008)

Taunkale is in der Boreanischen Tundra. Horde Gebiet.
und für bilder von Pamukkale, GIDF


----------



## Xtreem (18. November 2008)

SäD schrieb:


> Zeppelinmeister in UC (war es dort?)  heisst  Hin Denburg



Goblin beim Zeppeturm in Tirisfal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

> Sholazar Basin, eine kleine Halbinsel mit einer Luke im Boden. Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über die Luke erscheint ein Tooltip mit "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?



das versteh ich ned?..."irgendkemand verloren" ??? und irgendwelche zahlen wtf


----------



## lissysim (19. November 2008)

In den Grizzleyhügel bei der Westfallbrigade ist nen Npc der Peer Wool heisst und Wäsche wäscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lissysim (19. November 2008)

lissysim schrieb:


> In den Grizzleyhügel bei der Westfallbrigade ist nen Npc der Peer Wool heisst und Wäsche wäscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (19. November 2008)

Kaulquapen in der Tundra schreien "Nicht die Mama"

xD, ja hat was 

man sollte sich öfter mal mit den witzeleien der Entwickler befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (19. November 2008)

Mugazombi schrieb:


> Das gebiet um Taunkale. Pamukale ist das Orginal. Kalkbecken in der Türkei, Falls wer mal urlaub macht, unbedingt ansehen!
> Ich bin fast weggebrochen wo ich das gesehen hab.



Jo nice , jetz wo dus sagst ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rothmans79 (19. November 2008)

Auf dem Schiff zur Tundra gibts einen der heißt John Bachmann, is der nicht aus GZSZ?


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

das schaut doch keiner^^ =kA^^


----------



## Morgytue (19. November 2008)

Drachenöde-Quest, man muss den Hai killen, der den Namen trägt:

Tu'u'gwar
"Der mit dem Essen spielt"

Der Zusatz gefällt mir :-)

Morgytué


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Morgytue schrieb:


> Drachenöde-Quest, man muss den Hai killen, der den Namen trägt:
> 
> Tu'u'gwar
> "Der mit dem Essen spielt"
> ...



die Affen im Sholazarbecken droppen Fässer, na wer kommt drauf was damit gemeint ist ?

Donky Kong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

das haben sie aber schon in un goro gemacht^^

und Stranglethorn


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2008)

Mir fallen da eben zwei Quests in den Sturmgipfeln ein: Jormuttar ist so verdammt fett... und SCHROTT-E.
Ansonsten gibts nen nordischen Titan namens Loken (Anlehnung auf Loki) - vielleicht ist das jetzt aber auch zu weit hergeholt.

@Schleppel ich weiss ja nicht obs dir jemand schon gesagt hat, aber "LOST, any1" meint die Fernsehserie LOST wo es teilweise einmal ebenfalls mal eine solche Luke gab mit keinen Infos drüber ausser halt genau diese Zahlen.


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> das haben sie aber schon in un goro gemacht^^
> 
> und Stranglethorn



andere sachen die hier beschrieben sind gabs auch vor wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> andere sachen die hier beschrieben sind gabs auch vor wotlk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich seh da nix


----------



## Kurta (19. November 2008)

Grand Theft Palamio...
so geil xD hab mich weggeschmießen als ich das gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Harrison Jones ist nach dem Debakel in Zul Aman wieder unter uns und wird in einer Quest in die Freiheit geleitet, Wenn er wenigstens gegen die angreifenden Schlagen was tun würde ^^




ist der in ZA nicht gestorben?^^


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

In der Kanalisation von Dalaran sind 4 Schildkröten und eine Ratte zusammen. Scheint eine Anspielung auf Ninja Turtels zu sein.


----------



## Ymeth (19. November 2008)

Im Heulende Fjord die Quest "Zedd's probably dead" ->Pulp Fiction


----------



## Pestschädel (19. November 2008)

Im Amphitheater in Zul Drak, hat der Troll der neben dem Questgeber steht, eine Katze dabei namens "Zena" und darunter steht irgendwas von Kriegerkätzchen, oder so. Soll ne anspielung an die TV Serie "Xena" sein.


----------



## Cyberbat (19. November 2008)

Mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drachenöde -> Wintergarde Flugquest, wenn man neben dem Bürger mit seinem Greifen landet sagt man manchmal "Komm mit mir wenn du leben willst" ^^


----------



## MarZ1 (19. November 2008)

Cyberbat schrieb:


> Mal was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



versteh ich irgendwie nicht auf was das anspielen soll:/


----------



## Cyberbat (19. November 2008)

Einfache Antwort, Terminator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (19. November 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> Anlehnung an das Märchen Bambi^^



Bambi ist kein Märchen ^^ nur ein Kinderbuch (Anfang 20. Jahrhundert geschrieben), das dann von Disney ein paar Jahr später von Disney verfilmt wurde!
Nur weil Disney auch Märchen verfilmt hat, wird Bambi nicht gleich auch zum Märchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> In den Grizzlyhügeln laufen 4 Tiere rum
> 
> Bambina (bambi) Bambinas mutter,ein stinktier namens namen weiß ich net mehr und nen hase namens Klopper XD oder so ähnlich ^^
> 
> Anlehnung an das Märchen Bambi^^


Das beste hast du ja vergessen.

Die Mutter wird von einem Typen in dem Lager erschossen und Bambina geht enrage auf den los und überlebt mit 1 HP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. November 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> tja... die blizzard programmierer sind halt alles Katholiken XD oder der Vatikan hat da auch seine Finger im spiel ^^



Hallo,

glaube ich nicht, die meisten Amerikaner sind "Protestanten" verschiedenster Ausrichtungen, katholisch sind dort überwiegend Iren und Latein-Amerikaner.
Viele Amerikaner sind der katholischen Kirche auch sehr kritisch gegenüber eingestellt... 

Wenn man mal die Augen genau aufmacht und sich z.B. die Pergamente durchliest, die man als Todesritter gedroppt bekommt, bekommt man eine etwas kritische Meinung zur (katholischen) Kirche mit (Ablaßhandel, die Anweisung alles der Kirche zu spenden aber selbst in bitterer Armut zu leben, etc) ...  der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug erinnert sowieso stark an die katholische Kirche (Inquisition, Kreuzzug, der mittelalterliche Fanatismus) - ausser daß in der katholischen Kirche nicht wie beim Scharlachroten Kreuzzug Frauen hohe Ämter bekleidet haben. Das Ganze ist nicht sooo offensichtlich, aber es drängt sich doch ab und zu auf.




Tazmal schrieb:


> In der Kanalisation von Dalaran sind 4 Schildkröten und eine Ratte zusammen. Scheint eine Anspielung auf Ninja Turtels zu sein.



Sorry fürs Klugscheissen, aber es heisst "Turtles", nicht "Turtels" ... das haben jetzt schon drei oder vier Leute falsch geschrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Trisch (19. November 2008)

Dr. Maböse, für die älteren Semester ^^


----------



## poTTo (19. November 2008)

Eine Quest in Zul'Drak wo man 10 "Saroniterze" (grün) sammeln soll.

klickt man mal auf die Erze, steht dort "Davon wird euch schlecht" >>> Superman und Kryptonit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist der in ZA nicht gestorben?^^


Seiner eigenen Angabe nach war die Verletzung in Zul Aman nur ein Kratzer.


----------



## Aratianne (19. November 2008)

Zur Questreihe in den Grizzlyhügeln, bei der man Harrison Jones aus den Ruinen befreien muss:

Der Questname "Dan-ta dan-ta dan-ta-dah!" ist (könnte sein?) eine Anspielung auf die Indiana Jones-Titelmusik.
Zumindest passt es wie die Faust auf's Auge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

Aratianne schrieb:


> Zur Questreihe in den Grizzlyhügeln, bei der man Harrison Jones aus den Ruinen befreien muss:
> 
> Der Questname "Dan-ta dan-ta dan-ta-dah!" ist (könnte sein?) eine Anspielung auf die Indiana Jones-Titelmusik.
> Zumindest passt es wie die Faust auf's Auge
> ...


Ja, so ist es.

Der Schauspier der Indiana Jones verkörpert heisst Harrison Ford und daraus wird Harrison Jones. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratianne (19. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es.
> 
> Der Schauspier der Indiana Jones verkörpert heisst Harrison Ford und daraus wird Harrison Jones.
> 
> ...



Ja, ach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging mir mehr darum, dass der Questtitel ein weiteres Easteregg in Verbindung mit dem ganzen Indiana/Harrison Jones-Zeugs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (19. November 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> ja dann sag mal was da zu sehen gibt^^


Noch einer, der seinen Harry Potter nicht gelesen hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einer der vier Roboter, die man an den Pumpstation in der Boreanischen Tundra beschwören & besiegen muss heißt ED 210 (Anspielung auf den ED 209 aus Robocop), die Namen der anderen haben wahrscheinlich auch ähnliche Bezüge. Und die Mechanognome in diesem Gebiet werfen mit Sprüchen der Borg und sogar einem leicht abgewandelten 6-Millionen-Dollar Mann Zitat um sich.


----------



## Efgrib (20. November 2008)

falls es noch net dabei war: bambina, mutter von bambina, klopfer und flora in den grizzlyhügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KILLERxx0 (20. November 2008)

SäD schrieb:


> Zeppelinmeister in UC (war es dort?)  heisst  Hin Denburg




neee war in og^^


----------



## Chest (20. November 2008)

Warum wiederholt ihr alles was schon oben drin steht?


----------



## Alien123 (20. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Im Heulenden Fjord haben wir ein Schiff mit untoten Piraten - Fluch der Karibik



Ist das nicht n bisschen weit hergeholt? Die gabs schon vor dem Film


----------



## traxlerboy (20. November 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> es gibt 4 schildkröten und 1 ratte in der kanalisation von dalaran


und nen hai im schwarzmarkt lol unter den boden

hehe der hat mich mal gekillt wie ih afk war löl


----------



## wolkentaenzer (20. November 2008)

Hemet Nesingwary -> Anagramm von Ernest Hemingway
--> Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals / Die grünen Hügel Afrikas

In Beutebucht taucht er ein zweites Mal auf:
--> Der alte Mann Heming -> Ernest Hemingways 'Der alte Mann und das Meer'


----------



## Hellfire1337 (20. November 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Bambi ist kein Märchen ^^ nur ein Kinderbuch (Anfang 20. Jahrhundert geschrieben), das dann von Disney ein paar Jahr später von Disney verfilmt wurde!
> Nur weil Disney auch Märchen verfilmt hat, wird Bambi nicht gleich auch zum Märchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD... naja geile sachen hier hab leider nix bei zusteuern... naja vllt find ich nochwas


----------



## Altsahir (20. November 2008)

Ist zwar relatv offensichtlich, aber die Juwelenschleifbedarfsverkäuferin (was für ein Wort) in Dalaran heisst Tiffany Cartier. 

Gruß Alts


----------



## HGVermillion (20. November 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht n bisschen weit hergeholt? Die gabs schon vor dem Film


Hey, ich trag den Kram nur zusammen, und gehe dabei erstmal von der Richtigkeit des Erstellers aus.


----------



## Yoranox (20. November 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Hehe ja, das sagten auch die Fiecher in Diablo 2 schon. Das warn so kleine Kobolde und ihr Meister hat sie immer wieder belebt xD Nerviges Getiert xP



Ja die meinte ich hab ich vergessen drunter zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Maxamir (21. November 2008)

Hi @ all,

dies hier ist mein erstes post, weil ich umbedingt zur diesen thema was schreiben müss.

meiner frau und ich haben den Q - "Gehen wir Harpunenreiten!" gemacht und es war einfach genial.

sehr an Dark Star angelehnt. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Star

hoffendlich werden noch weitere Ee auftauchen.

Maxa.


----------



## Aproc (21. November 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht n bisschen weit hergeholt? Die gabs schon vor dem Film



Nein ist es nicht denn es gibt die komplette piratenbucht auch noch ich glaub im film war es kaluga


----------



## Kaschem (21. November 2008)

In den Grizzylhügeln gibt es eine Escort-Quest. Ein Kleines Mädchen mit ihrem Hasen "Mr.Floppy" zum Posten begleiten

Mr. Floppy aus "Auf Schlimmer und Ewig". US Sitcom


----------



## KArzzor (21. November 2008)

beim heulenden Fjord muss man bei der gaunerinsel da solchen untoten helfen eine steinriesen zu legen, dabei muss man eine kanone benutzen die "die Dicke Berta" heist^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicke_Bertha


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> beim heulenden Fjord muss man bei der gaunerinsel da solchen untoten helfen eine steinriesen zu legen, dabei muss man eine kanone benutzen die "die Dicke Berta" heist^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Als ich die gemacht habe war sie leider noch verbuggt und die Kanone war nirgends. Man musste einfach warten bist die Leute den Riesen selbst umgeschossen hatte und konntes es dann so looten.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. November 2008)

Ich weiss zwar nicht,  ob das ein Easteregg sein soll aber ich bin beim Tauchen drauf gestossen,  Drachenkopf mit hals und Gerippe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ha b keine ahnung wozu das da sein soll, es sind nicht wirklich Knochen, es scheint auf den  Untergrund gezeichnet zu haben da diese angeblichen  knochen viel zu dunkel wären

Gefunden am Wasser der Drachenöde ,etwa  60,85 wenn  ihrs euch  anschauen möchtet.


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Vieleicht eine Anspielung auf die Zeichnung in der einen Wüste da die man nur aus der Luft erkennt.


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> Anlehnung an das Märchen Bambi^^


Bambi - eine Legende, ein Epos...

Aber wer hat denn bitte schön "Bambi, das Märchen" geschrieben. wtf!

Riggedi


----------



## Sidious75 (21. November 2008)

das könnte sein, schn eine komische drachenzeichnung da.


----------



## Lesaar (21. November 2008)

Im Gebiet Grizzlyhüger läuft eine dreier Gruppe lvl1 Pets durch die Gegend
 1X Stinktier -> Flora
 1x Hase -> Klopfer
 1x Rehkitz -> Bambina

 Disney-Klassikrr Bambi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (21. November 2008)

sYsT3m schrieb:


> Bambina,Trommler und Flora in den Grizzlyhügeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dazu kommt iwann auch "Mutter von Bambina"^^


----------



## Tennissen (21. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Bambi - eine Legende, ein Epos...
> 
> Aber wer hat denn bitte schön "Bambi, das Märchen" geschrieben. wtf!
> 
> Riggedi



Mahlzeit Riggedi...

das Buch stammt ursprünglich von dem österreichisch-ungarischem Schriftsteller Felix Salten...

lieben Gruss

Tennissen


----------



## Sidious75 (21. November 2008)

Quonix  jetzt fällfts mir auf. die Nazca Zeichnungen, in peru glaub ich.


----------



## Dryadris (21. November 2008)

Tundra die Bots. Außer "Achtung Alarm! Eindringling" sagen sie gelegentlich auch "Ihr werdet assimiliert oder eliminiert werden". Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf Star Trek und die Borgs.


----------



## Schleppel (21. November 2008)

in "Thundercats" gabs doch son Walrossvolk die "Tuska" hiessen^^ --->Tuskarr in wow

Die Taunka(in wow)----->tatanka= Lakota Wort für Bison


----------



## noizycat (23. November 2008)

Das lustigste bisher: Der Hase namens Mr. Floppy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

hmmm christopher sloan fand ich irgendwie bekant,mit goran eisenformer neben ihm


----------



## Lisutari (23. November 2008)

Dun Niffelem, na wer kennt das Nibelungenlied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (23. November 2008)

Da gibts auch noch die Plattehosen die der DK im startgebiet bekommt.

"Die Toten Hosenträger" u als notiz steht da "steh auf.... wenn du am boden bist!"

mfg


----------



## Baumschmuser (23. November 2008)

Holsinger schrieb:


> Da gibts auch noch die Plattehosen die der DK im startgebiet bekommt.
> 
> "Die Toten Hosenträger" u als notiz steht da "steh auf.... wenn du am boden bist!"
> 
> mfg



Die bekommt der DK nicht im Startgebiet, die droppen im Bollwerk!


----------



## Shurycain (23. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab was von Käptn I. Glu gehört...



Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet



sK4r4 schrieb:


> bürgermeister quimby bei den todesrittern quests =)



Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet




Deadhunt schrieb:


> Quimby ... war das nicht der Bürgermeister in Springfield?



Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet

Leute, es wäre vielleicht hilfreich, erst mal den Treath durchzulesen, befor man Postet.

Hauptsache Postcount +1 ,wa ?

Shury


----------



## bmw23 (23. November 2008)

Haris Pilton unteres Viertel --> Paris Hilton


----------



## Gocu (23. November 2008)

bmw23 schrieb:


> Haris Pilton unteres Viertel --> Paris Hilton



1. Wurde hier schon öfter gesagt

2. Weißt du was Wotlk ist?


----------



## Shataar (23. November 2008)

hier aus bambi sind mir letztens in den grizzlyhügeln übern weg gelaufen^^


----------



## Shurycain (23. November 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> 1. Wurde hier schon öfter gesagt
> 
> 2. Weißt du was Wotlk ist?



Wrath of the Lich King ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanita (23. November 2008)

Dazu  fällt mir noch ein im sholazarbecken bei dem jäger camp gibts ne q wo man Wilhelm nen Apfel vom Kopf schiesen muss^^
(Friedrich Schiller/Wilhelm tell)


----------



## Exo1337 (23. November 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> ...
> Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet
> ...
> Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet
> ...



Da hast du dir aber eben ein Eigentor geschossen. Wie du selbst gesagt hast, erst den Thread lesen vorm posten, nur so kann man den Sinn verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floppy13 (23. November 2008)

also am besten find ich ja den Hasen mim Namen "Mr. Floppy" (man achte auf meinen nick:>) und es gibt ne q im Sturmgipfel die "Jormuttar ist so fett!" heißt, fand ich auch nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahii (23. November 2008)

in den grizzlyhills nahe dem westliche ally lager läuft ne grp von tieren, bambina, bambinas mutter, und stampfer der hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldanem (23. November 2008)

Also ich kenne nun keine Easter Eggs aus WotLK (kein Wunder spiele das Addon ja nicht weiter atm) 
Aber es hört sich verlockend an wenn man all das hört hier ^^ 

Muss mir Addon vill doch ma besorgen dann gurke ich auch nicht mehr alleine ind er alten Welt rum auch wenn ich sagen muss man kann Wunderbar Dailys so machen ;D


----------



## Belias (23. November 2008)

weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, aber es gibt ein achievement "der alte goblin und das meer" oder so ähnlich^^ auf jeden fall erinnert mich das sehr stark an "der alte mann und das meer" (ernest hemingway)


----------



## Ichini (23. November 2008)

also is zwar nicht Woltk aber ich find den kapitan Odessyus auch witzig mit aschäbeschä XD


----------



## Magrotus (23. November 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Im Sholazar Basin gibt es eine kleine Halbinsel mit einer Luke im Boden. Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über die Luke erscheint ein Tooltip mit "5 9 16 17 24 43". LOST, anyone?



Die Zahlen der besten Fernsehserie der Welt lauten aber: 4 8 15 16 23 42
Somit aber konsequent um 1 verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (23. November 2008)

editha sagt: gibts schon, sry


----------



## HolyRogue (23. November 2008)

Es wurden zwar schon ein paar genannt, aber im Halunkeneck im Heulenden Fjord gibts noch ein Easteregg.

In dem großen Haus steht nämlich in der ersten Etage Annie Bonn, und unten feiert Jack Adams.

Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf Anne Bonny und "Calico Jack" Rackham, zwei berühmte Piraten, die Anfang des 18. Jahrhunderts zusammen mit Mary Read Angst und Schrecken verbreiteten. 

Mal was anspruchsvolles ^^


----------



## DiaDia (23. November 2008)

Ein NPC namens Hugh Glas


----------



## Gocu (23. November 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Wrath of the Lich King ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---- (23. November 2008)

Habs jetzt ma noch net hier stehen sehen in den Grizzlyhügeln muss man aus den Ruinen einen Mann namens Harrison Jones folgen.

Ich denke es weiß jeder wer damit gemeint is^^


----------



## Rastas (23. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> King Ping, ein rare Elite Mob. Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=32398



und die blunt marke "King Pin" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (23. November 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Wurde schon oben vom TE aufgelistet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, dumm? Der TE hat die aus dem Thread hier entnommen und dann alle auf der 1. Seite aufgelistet. Als ob der die Eastereggs selber gefunden hat und alle noch wusste. Erst denken, dann posten.

Duni


----------



## Taoru (23. November 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Ähm, dumm? Der TE hat die aus dem Thread hier entnommen und dann alle auf der 1. Seite aufgelistet. Als ob der die Eastereggs selber gefunden hat und alle noch wusste. Erst denken, dann posten.
> 
> Duni


Das mit Bambina wurde aber trotzdem schon 5 mal erwähnt... *seufz*


----------



## DeadTwonky (23. November 2008)

ich weis nicht ob es schon genannt wurde aber es gibt eine errungenschaft names ' der kuchen ist keine  lüge' => von portal wo an der wänden steht 'the cake is a lie'


----------



## Hiôdyn (23. November 2008)

auf der surge needle in moonrest gardens sind solche komischen zeichen die aussen wie die teile da von matrix da ^^ sry bin ein kacknap was matrix angeht^^ aja btw sry wenns schon genannt wurde, will jetzt nich alles durchlesen xD


----------



## Komakomi (23. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gibt einen Quest in einer Höhle da begegnet man Harrison Jones samt Schlapphut, den man rausbegleiten soll. Natürlich trifft man dabei auch auf riesige Schlangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aufgabe in der Quest: - Lasst euch von Harrison Jones retten!

Herlich <3


----------



## EisblockError (23. November 2008)

Lesaar schrieb:


> Im Gebiet Grizzlyhüger läuft eine dreier Gruppe lvl1 Pets durch die Gegend
> 1X Stinktier -> Flora
> 1x Hase -> Klopfer
> 1x Rehkitz -> Bambina
> ...



Wie oft wollt ihr das noch posten??




dragon1 schrieb:


> hmmm christopher sloan fand ich irgendwie bekant,mit goran eisenformer neben ihm



Anspielung auf Eragon? Sloan, der Metzger und Roran, der nacher Hammerfaust genannt wird?
Von Christopher Paolini.


----------



## CAL_Chicken (23. November 2008)

Der Hase in den Grizzlyhügeln heisst aber Trommler^^


aber noch was andewres: Falls das schon erwähnt wurde, dann hab ich es überlesen:

2 Goblins im Norden der Drachenöde: Narf und Zort (Beides sind Zitate von Pinky aus "Pinky und Brain")


----------



## Varox (23. November 2008)

Die Peons bei der Kriegshymnenfeste die man befreien soll, sagen: Warum ich Lotion in den Korb zurück legen? Ich habe keine Lotion! oder so was ähnliches... sry schlechtes gedächtnis
jedenfall is das von south park vo eric cartman die puppe in dem Loch drin hat und ihr eine lotion in einem kübel runter lässt und sie dann anschreit: Led die verdammte lotion zurück in den korb!

sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg varox


----------



## Kordin (23. November 2008)

Varox schrieb:


> jedenfall is das von south park vo eric cartman die puppe in dem Loch drin hat und ihr eine lotion in einem kübel runter lässt und sie dann anschreit: Led die verdammte lotion zurück in den korb!
> 
> fg varox



Ist ursprünglich aus Schweigen der Lämmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Anspielung auf Eragon? Sloan, der Metzger und Roran, der nacher Hammerfaust genannt wird?
> Von Christopher Paolini.


war mir halt nicht ganz sicher


----------



## le-chuck (23. November 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13043

Dr. Maböse - Dr. Mabuse


----------



## fdauer (23. November 2008)

CAL_Chicken schrieb:


> Der Hase in den Grizzlyhügeln heisst aber Trommler^^




Gibt zwei Hasen, einmal den bei der Gruppe

und dann den Hasen bei der Begleiter Q

ersteres Trommler, zweiteres Mr. Floppy
(Anspielungen dazu sind ja schon genannt worden)


Ach ja. Leute, die andere Leute als dumm bezeichnen sollten dennoch den ganzen Thread lesen, da wie ich es gerade gemacht hab, die meisten Sachen schon 3 wenn nicht sogar öfters genannt wurden (auch nichtmal vom TE, sondern von mehreren Leuten).

Und noch, Sinn des Threads war nicht BC oder CLASSIC, sondern WOTLK. Wem das egal ist, der soll den Post bitte lassen. Ich mach doch auch net nen Thread in einem Ferrarithread auf und dann kommt einer mit nem Trabant daher. (Bin gespannt wieviele leute das dennoch nicht lesen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Deshalb nochmal für alle (weil es grad nach BC abdriftet): *NUR EASTEREGGS AUS WOTLK*


----------



## HGVermillion (23. November 2008)

Wir können auch gerne einen Gesammt-WoW-Eastergagg-Thread drausmachen, nur dann wird das zusammenfassen verdammt lange.^^

Edith, hab mal wieder aktualisiert


----------



## Soupcasper (23. November 2008)

Ich kenn denn hier: Wenn man die Arbeiter im Fjord oder wars ind er Tundra? Na keine Ahnung aufjedenfall: wenn man die arbeiter häufig anklickt sagen sie irgendwann ein Homer typisches: "Do´h"


----------



## Haggelo (24. November 2008)

In Eiskrone ist ein roboter der sich in eine kleine kugel verwandelt und in einen kleinen tunnel reinrollt 

musste echt lachen als ich das gesehen hab 


Samus  von metroid prime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (24. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> das versteh ich ned?..."irgendkemand verloren" ??? und irgendwelche zahlen wtf



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(Fernsehserie)

Die Zahlen "4 8 15 16 23 42" spielen in LOST eine besondere Rolle.



Magrotus schrieb:


> Die Zahlen der besten Fernsehserie der Welt lauten aber: 4 8 15 16 23 42
> Somit aber konsequent um 1 verschoben
> 
> 
> ...



In der Beta lauteten die Zahlen im Tooltip tatsächlich noch 4 8 15 16 23 42. Das hat Blizzard geändert, vermutlich weil alle "Cultural References" nur Anspielungen sind, und das wäre wohl zu direkt.


----------



## Gorah (24. November 2008)

Die Quest "Bodo von der Hermannsklause" in dem Heulenden Fjord, eine Anlehnung an den Dackel aus der Fernsehserie "Hausmeister Krause".


----------



## youngceaser (24. November 2008)

boah ey die hälfte der post schreibt von sachen wo schon im 1. post stehen könnt ihr des nichtmal durchlesen bevor ihr so nen kack schreibt man kotzt mich nämlich an zigtausend mal das gleiche zu sehen


----------



## Morélia (24. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> boah ey die hälfte der post schreibt von sachen wo schon im 1. post stehen könnt ihr des nichtmal durchlesen bevor ihr so nen kack schreibt man kotzt mich nämlich an zigtausend mal das gleiche zu sehen



der erste post wird immer aktualisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (24. November 2008)

So nicht ganz ernst gemeint:

Blizzard hat mit WotLKM den Beweis geliefert, dass sie von den Illuminati kontrolliert werden. Hier der Beweis.

Titanschildwall

Natürlich muss man beachten, dass das Dreieck etwas anders aussieht, wenn man es auf den Rücken trägt. 
Dann wir nämlich deutlich, das es sich um eine Pyramide mit dem allsehendem Auge handelt. qed.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> boah ey die hälfte der post schreibt von sachen wo schon im 1. post stehen könnt ihr des nichtmal durchlesen bevor ihr so nen kack schreibt man kotzt mich nämlich an zigtausend mal das gleiche zu sehen


Man sollte auch mal meinen Text lesen, ich trag das immer zusammen, für diejenigen die keine Lust haben 10,20,vll später sogar 30 Seiten durchzulesen, die bekommen halt einen Riesengroßen Post.



Omidas schrieb:


> Blizzard hat mit WotLKM den Beweis geliefert, dass sie von den Illuminati kontrolliert werden. Hier der Beweis.
> Titanschildwall
> Natürlich muss man beachten, dass das Dreieck etwas anders aussieht, wenn man es auf den Rücken trägt.
> Dann wir nämlich deutlich, das es sich um eine Pyramide mit dem allsehendem Auge handelt. qed.


Wenn ich das bringe hab ich schneller den CIA am Hals als ich es mir wünsche ^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. November 2008)

Es gibt irgendwo einen weiblichen NPC der Rehenna heißt oder so ähnlich...wenn ich ihn finde schreib ich nochmal
----> anspielung auf rihanna? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirtyCrow (24. November 2008)

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08142903vm3.jpg


----------



## InkaDeath (24. November 2008)

warn schon die schildkröten in den kanälen von dalaran dabei?

ninja turtles anlehnung usw. ^^


----------



## dobro (24. November 2008)

Gestern beim Questen aufgefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Name "Eureka" sagt mir was (ProSieben Serie soweit ich weiß) Doch ob auch der Name des Npc´s oder die Quest damit zusammen hängt weiß ich nicht, da ich die Serie nicht gesehen hab, nur Webung davon.

Dürft eig noch keiner genannt haben, wenn doch muss ich genauer lesen =)


----------



## Yoshi88 (25. November 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Gestern beim Questen aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke eher, dass das eine Anspielung auf "Heureka" sein soll ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heureka )

Is eig schon erwähnt worden, dass Bambi groß und rot wird, wenn ein Jäger seine Mutter erschießt? Danach onehittet er den Jäger^^


----------



## lunavanilla (25. November 2008)

In der Tundra der mob < Nedar , Herr der Rhinozerrose >

Denk ist ne Anspielung von den Simpson 
zwecks Feindschaft von Homer und Flanders


----------



## dobro (25. November 2008)

Yoshi88 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass das eine Anspielung auf "Heureka" sein soll ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heureka )
> 
> Is eig schon erwähnt worden, dass Bambi groß und rot wird, wenn ein Jäger seine Mutter erschießt? Danach onehittet er den Jäger^^



Ok das könnte natürlich auch sein, ergibt auch Sinn dann =)


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (25. November 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es schon drin steht (wollte mich nicht durch die 10 seiten klicken) aber ich habe 2 sacehn gefunden in den Grizzlyhügeln.

1. Mr. Floppy wohl eine anspielung auf die Amerikanische TV Serie Auf schillmer und ewig.

und Bambina, Mutter von Bambina Klopper und Flora 4 tire die zusammen durch den wald gehen also Disneys Bambi


----------



## Kordin (26. November 2008)

Bei der Kochdaily in Dalaran war in der Belohung Gewürzmischung 4711. Benutzen: Diese gereiften Gewürze verleihen dem Ziel einen wohlriechenden Duft.


----------



## Zeno (26. November 2008)

In der Venture Bucht bei der "raketenreiten" Quest steht ein Char Namens Bub Lazar

wer den nicht kentn war anscheinend ehemaliger Angestellter bei Area51

deweiteren wird immer über diese Element 115 spekulierte

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Lazar#Element_115


----------



## BoGxer (26. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, obs hier schon erwähnt wurde: Aber im Sholazarbecken findet man eine in die Erde eingelassene Bunkertür auf die die Zahlenfolge "5 9 16 17 24 43" geschrieben steht.

Erinnert mich an die Fernsehserie LOST...


----------



## sTereoType (26. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08142903vm3.jpg


zu geil, das leben des brian ist auch dabei xD


----------



## Kaldonir (26. November 2008)

Nett fand ich auch "Harrison Jones" aus den Grizzlyhügeln, wie er gegen ne Riesige Schlange in nem Massengrab von alten Königen kämpft^^


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2008)

In den Grizzlyhügel bei der Westfallbrigade steht so n Kerl unter ner Wäscheleiner der von nem Soldaten angemacht wird er soll gefälligst den Wappenrock net Pink waschen! Der Kerl der da die Wäsche macht heisst "Peer Woll"

Na wer findets


----------



## Dirfska (26. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Dun Niffelem, na wer kennt das Nibelungenlied?


In der Drachenöde geht ein Titan auf dem Pfad der Titanen auf und ab, der Jotun heißt. Ist eine Anspielung auf Jötunn, wie die Riesen auch in der nordischen Mythologie genannt werden. (Und es ist ein Lied von In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Es gibt auch noch einige andere Anspielungen auf die nordische Mythologie. Ich meine z.B., irgendwo ein Vieh gesehen zu haben, welches auf Jörmungandr anspielt und es kamen mir allgemein sehr viele Namen (ob von Orten oder Mobs/NPC) recht bekannt vor.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. November 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13011
Diese Quest.

Jormuttar ist so verdammt fett.
Denkt euch was ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Torglosch (3. Dezember 2008)

Stehe grad neben der Gastwirtin Vaskess im Kreuzfahrerturm und dachte mir irgendwie das sie mir bekannt vorkommt.

Und nach etwas suchen findet man sie als Pvt. Vasquez in Alien 2 wieder

Zum Vergleich:
WOTL -> 3D Ansicht
Alien


----------



## youngceaser (3. Dezember 2008)

weis nicht obs schon vorkam aber gibt in Zul drak war es glaube ich eine q die heist " Gib dem Guhl Zucker" anspielung auf das Lied " Gib dem Affen Zucker von Prinz Pi hier der link:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3TR2h7igF4g


----------



## Goblinfänger (3. Dezember 2008)

-In Theramore in der Burg des Kommandanten stehen zwei npcs mit den Namen Samuel ... und  ... Mumm, eine   
 Anspielung auf Samuel Mumm, eine der Hauptpersonen aus Terry Pratchets Scheibenwelt
-Die Nachtwache in Dunkelhain, entweder eine Anspielung auf die Nachtwache in Terry Prattchets Scheibenwelt, oder  
 auf das Buch "Die Wächter der Nacht" von Sergej Lukianenko.


----------



## jolk (3. Dezember 2008)

Goblinfänger schrieb:


> -In Theramore in der Burg des Kommandanten stehen zwei npcs mit den Namen Samuel ... und  ... Mumm, eine
> Anspielung auf Samuel Mumm, eine der Hauptpersonen aus Terry Pratchets Scheibenwelt
> -Die Nachtwache in Dunkelhain, entweder eine Anspielung auf die Nachtwache in Terry Prattchets Scheibenwelt, oder
> auf das Buch "Die Wächter der Nacht" von Sergej Lukianenko.


erst den Threadtitel durchlesen, bevor man postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0ni (3. Dezember 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Der Capitän des Zeppelins von OG in die Boreanische Tundra heißt LaFontaine



Der Kapitän des Zeppelins von UC -> Stranglethorn heisst "Hin Denburg" 
(Ehemaliger deutscher Kanzler. Zu Ehren Hindenburgs wurde ein Zeppelin gebaut mit dem Namen "Hindenburg". Der ist dann leider in NY verbrannt -.-)


----------



## Nania (3. Dezember 2008)

Kr0ni schrieb:


> Der Kapitän des Zeppelins von UC -> Stranglethorn heisst "Hin Denburg"
> (Ehemaliger deutscher Kanzler. Zu Ehren Hindenburgs wurde ein Zeppelin gebaut mit dem Namen "Hindenburg". Der ist dann leider in NY verbrannt -.-)




Hängt nicht mit dem Easter Egg zusammen, aber Paul von Hindenburg war Nachfolger von Ebert (Weimarer Republik) und damit NICHT Reichskanzler, sondern Reichspräsident - was NICHT das gleiche ist


----------



## Balord (3. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12225
Is ne Anlehnung an Homer Simpsons: "Mmm...Bier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (3. Dezember 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> King Ping, ORT-> Anlehnung an King Pin von Daredevil



Ja wohl eher von Kingpin


----------



## carcerus (3. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zu geil, das leben des brian ist auch dabei xD



Hehe, ja das ist einfach zu geil. Aber das Leben des Brian ist auch schon in BC dabei: Bei der Quest:Brint mir ein Gebüsch!

Einfach zu geil. ^^

Ich hab mich so totgelacht

p.s: ich weiß, dass es hier um die Eastereggs aus WOTLK geht, wollt das nur erwähnen. 

Bei manchen Eastereggs hab ich mich wirklich Totgelacht. Immer nur weiter so!

mfg, Carcerus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (3. Dezember 2008)

im lager der westfallbrigade steht peer woll und wäscht


----------



## untmax (3. Dezember 2008)

die gnome sagen nicht nur "ihr werden assimilier oder elliminiert" sondern auch. "wir sind die mechagnome widerstand ist zwecklos", bin fast gekillt worden als ich das gehört hab (musst total lachen)^^


----------



## heavy-metal (3. Dezember 2008)

da hätten wir noch Riannah in Zul'drak 
und Rayne, ebenfalls in Zul'drak zu finden^^


----------



## talsimir (3. Dezember 2008)

Zwar kein Easteregg aber ich finde die Sprüche auf den Münzen aus dem Dalaranbrunnen die man Angeln kann recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... z.B. Ich hoffe jetzt in dem Moment stirbt ein Troll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Donbonito (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch einen Ring namens " Der eine Ring"
Ist ne Anspielung auf Herr der Ringe. 
Witzig ist ausserdem die Anmerkung: Besser als der Andere Ring^^


----------



## arikakun (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einen Q namens 
Yormuttar ist so fett...
oder sowas in der art -> Anspielung auf Deine Mutter ist so fett...  ? [Ich denk jeder kennt die mutter witze die "..." am ende bestätigen die anspielung


----------



## ewokethedemon (3. Dezember 2008)

Folterer LeCraft > Neuherdweiler in einem Keller(Drachenöde) > denke mal das ist ne Anspielung auf: Jon LeCraft (Profession designer in WoW)


----------



## _Enlil_ (3. Dezember 2008)

Wurde das beste schon genannt? in Naxxramas, Dr. Evils Katze: Mr. Bigglesworth. Ich hab den gesamten Raidabend Tränen gelacht *g*


----------



## Avalanche (3. Dezember 2008)

In der Tundra gibt es bei den Goblins eine Quest, für die man mehrere Roboter erledigen muss. Einer davon heißt "ED-210". Die ältere Generation wird sich vielleicht erinnern: Im Film Robocop gab es den riesigen Roboter "ED-209", welchen Robocop am Ende zerlegt.


----------



## Nagostyrian (3. Dezember 2008)

Kein direkter Easteregg
Der Botschafter des schwarzen Schwarms im Wyrmruhtempel heißt Yntrige (Intrige). Im Original Nalice (Malice=Intrige)


----------



## chinsai (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar nicht in WotLK aber im Nethersturm in den ruinen nördlich von Area 52 gibt es einen Goblin mit verschiedenen Robotern.
Ein Roboter namesn "Nr 5" gibt einem die Quest "Nr 5 lebt" ---> Anspielung auf den gleichnamigen Film


----------



## Fetus (3. Dezember 2008)

arikakun schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Q namens
> Yormuttar ist so fett...
> oder sowas in der art -> Anspielung auf Deine Mutter ist so fett...  ? [Ich denk jeder kennt die mutter witze die "..." am ende bestätigen die anspielung



Der witz zieht auf Deutsch halt mal so gar nicht.


----------



## Visssion (3. Dezember 2008)

hoffe das steht noch nirgends:

Irgendwo in der Boreanischen Tundra - Vesperino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das doch eindeutig auf vespa bezogen ^^ das is son reittier von nem elite gegner für ne grp q (die q packt man übrigens total einfach alleine oO)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei der westfallbrigade steht ein NPC mit dem Namen Perr Woll die Schiffbesatzung von Menethil nach theramore ist nach den 4 Pinguinen aus Madagaskar benannt


----------



## Hhörnchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Vic im Sholazar-Becken ist eine Anspielung auf die / der Vic Viper aus dem Arcade Video Spiel Gradius.

In der Beta-fassung von WotLK war dieser NPC es der den Kaltwetterflug lehrte.


----------



## Malohin (4. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> weis nicht obs schon vorkam aber gibt in Zul drak war es glaube ich eine q die heist " Gib dem Guhl Zucker" anspielung auf das Lied " Gib dem Affen Zucker von Prinz Pi hier der link:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3TR2h7igF4g




Eher der Film aus den 80ern mit Adriano Celentano und Ornella Muti -> kuckst Du hier


----------



## Jilseponi (4. Dezember 2008)

Im Laden "Die Wunderwerke" in Dalaran laufen 2 Kinder rum, Colin und Emi, vermutlich Anspielung auf Collin und Amy aus der Serie Everwood... Oder kennt ihr Collin und Amy in einem anderen Zusammenhang auch noch? Wäre schon ein ziemlicher Zufall...


----------



## Zockerweibchen (4. Dezember 2008)

Kann man als Schurke durch Taschendiebstahl bei fischartigen Gegnern klauen:
Haihappen
"Findet Nemo" lässt grüßen.


----------



## djflow20 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ob das ein Easteregg ist oer nicht könnt ihr mal selbst entscheiden. Dennoch find ich es cool was dieser Typ vor einigen Tagen gepostet hat^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9&hl=lehner

Lg


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Zockerweibchen schrieb:


> Kann man als Schurke durch Taschendiebstahl bei fischartigen Gegnern klauen:
> Haihappen
> "Findet Nemo" lässt grüßen.


thx
ich geh gleich mal gorlocs beklauen und verticks im ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (4. Dezember 2008)

keine Anspielung auf irgendwas aber ich hab gelacht..

in Zul Drak muss man  *Narsch treten und Haare krümmen* hihi (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12630), dazu gibts als Werkzeug zum in Narsch treten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weiss der Kuckuck wer Stefan ist, vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter des deutschen Teams


----------



## matth3s (4. Dezember 2008)

Donbonito schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Ring namens " Der eine Ring"
> Ist ne Anspielung auf Herr der Ringe.
> Witzig ist ausserdem die Anmerkung: Besser als der Andere Ring^^




Stimmt nicht ganz, Die Anmerkung laute "Nicht so gut wie der Andere Ring"


----------



## Silmarilli (4. Dezember 2008)

ich bin mal so frech und borg mir das Anagramm aus einem (zu recht) geschlossenen Thread aus *fg*
Zitat von urmomismydailyquest:


als ich grade eben mir eiskronen q angesehen hab
is mir der name matthias lehner(ja des wird so geschrieben)
aufgefallen
seine q sin rund um arthas auf gebaut
und er hat was mit ihm gemeinsam

schnappt euch nen zettelund bringt die buchstaben mal
in die angegebene reihenfolge

7 1 11 3 4 13 5 6 14 8 12 9 10 2
m a t t h i a s l e h n e r

ich nehm euch mal die arbeit ab

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
a r t h a s m e n e t h i l
Zitat ende....

Das einzige was mir dazu eingefallen ist ein Easteregg 

Anspielung auf Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens

Am Schluss ... wo Tom Riddle dem guten Harry erklärt wer er ist ...

nämlich nicht der brave Matthias Lehner 
sondern der böse Arthas Menethil 
ähm ich meine 
Lord Voldemorth (ich glaub den schreibt man so)

P.S. sorry das ich das "geschlossene" Thema nochmals aufgreife aber nur um das Easteregg darin aufzudecken

lg Sily


----------



## Ranor (4. Dezember 2008)

"Befreiter Fernläufer der Winterhufe sagt: Ich stehe bei Euch in Lebensschuld, Fremder."

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Starwars episode 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. Dezember 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, Die Anmerkung laute "Nicht so gut wie der Andere Ring"



stimmt sogar der andere ring ist ein boe epic für lvl 70er.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34837


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Flugzeug, das man zusammensetzen muß, um den Flugpunkt im Salazar Basin zu bekommen, heißt "Spirit of Gnomereagan" - ganz klar eine Anspielung auf das erste Flugzeug, das den Atlantik überflog, die "Spirit of St. Louis".


----------



## Shaniya (4. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon jemand erwähnt hat... ich hab jedenfalls sehr über die Quest gelacht, die folgenden Namen hat:

Jormuttar is Soo Fat...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (5. Dezember 2008)

Hab noch ne Anspielung auf den film "das Leben des Brian" gefunden
sicher kennt jeder der den film gesehen hat den Typ(der Herrscher,name entfallenxD)
der immer alles mit P sagt
Wie Schleudert den Purschen zu Poden^^
(is im Scholazarbecken die q-reihe für orakel/wildherzen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (5. Dezember 2008)

gelöscht - war schon vorhanden


----------



## Aratosao (5. Dezember 2008)

Schön gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige sind echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Rudi TD (5. Dezember 2008)

"Jepetto" im Spielzeugladen von Dalaran.
Soll wohl eine Anspielung auf "Geppetto" aus "Pinocchio" sein.


----------



## Merlinia (5. Dezember 2008)

Auch sehr nett in den Grizzlyhügeln 2 stück:

1. Unter einer Wäscheleien steht ein Mann der "Peer Woll" heisst.

2. Eine kleine gruppe von Tieren die Bambina(ein Reh), Klopfer(ein Hase) und ein Stinktier+ eine größeres Reh deren Namen ich nicht merh weiss....xD

Die beiden Eastereggs sind bei der Westfallbrigade...


----------



## Alri (5. Dezember 2008)

Grizzlyhügel : 
[*][Quest item]Durors Energiezelle mit nem Duracell icon
[*][Quest] Der Pferdebrüller -->der  Pferdeflüsterer


hoffe die sind/waren noch ungenannt

gruß
alri


----------



## LegendaryDood (28. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist Gestern etwas aufgefallen, was einem wohl nur auffällt wenn man Death Metal hört^^ In der Boreanischen Tundra gibt es einen NPC, der im englischen Gorge, the corpsegrinder heißt. Anspielung auf George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher, dem Frontmann von Cannibal Corpse


----------



## dwarreg (28. Dezember 2008)

weiß nimmer genau wo, gibt aber ne insel wo nur eine tafel oben ist mit den zahlen von lost


----------



## Dragó82 (28. Dezember 2008)

In den Grizzley Hügeln die q "Sagt hallo zu meinem kleinen Freund" (eng. Say Hello to My Little Friend)

Ist der legendäre Satz aus Scarface mit Al Pacino .


----------



## KilJael (28. Dezember 2008)

Im Scholazarbecken muss ein ein Mammut fangen und später benutzen, es heißt dann Stampfi, eine Anspielung auf Die Simpsons, genauer gesagt auf Bart's Elefanten


----------



## Manorus (28. Dezember 2008)

es gibt in Sturmgipfel eine Quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12828 , bei der man mit ner Bombe ein mammut in die Luft sprengen muss, die Bombe heißt soweit ich mich erinnern kann "Zephirium", anspielung an den Sprengstoff C-4?


----------



## Fr34z0r (28. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Herrlich! Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Shredder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen man das Engelshaustier ruft, tötet es die Schildkröten und die Ratte....

/e Das Pet ist das Mini-Tyrael-Pet


----------



## TheStormrider (28. Dezember 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Tundra die Bots. Außer "Achtung Alarm! Eindringling" sagen sie gelegentlich auch "Ihr werdet assimiliert oder eliminiert werden". Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf Star Trek und die Borgs.



Die sagen auch noch: "Wir sind die "Bots?" und "Widerstand ist Zwecklos!" 
Weiß grad net wie die Dinger heißen. Aber eindeutig Anspielung auf die Borg.


----------



## Rapthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Im Hafen Valgarde...wenn man die Truthähne da killt die da rumlaufen werden sie gebraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SystemError (28. Dezember 2008)

in WotLk gibt's wirklich ne Menge guter Anspielungen auf Film & Fernsehen, sehr geil fand ich heute ein Zitat aus "Das Leben des Brian" welches von einem dieser Wildherz-Viecher ausm Sholazarbecken gesagt wird, nachdem man ihm die Beute geklaut hat"

"schleudert den Purschen zu Poden" is der Filmszene "Schwanzus Longus" entnommen, als Brian zu dem leicht tuffigen Stadthalter gebracht wird, welcher ein leichtes Problem mit dem Buchstaben "B" hat. Siehe dazu bei youtube, ein absoluter Klassiker ^_^


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2008)

Gabs nicht neulich diese Film mit Wall-E?Ich hab heute einen Robotergnom Namens Schroot-E geshen,das soll glaubich auch ne anspielung sein


----------



## Marius K (28. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht wars schon drin aber irgendwoher bekommt man eine handtasche von dolche und giganta^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2008)

Marius schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars schon drin aber irgendwoher bekommt man eine handtasche von dolche und giganta^^


soweit ich weiss verkauft die haris pilton


----------



## Kurta (29. Dezember 2008)

hast dir da ganz schön viel Mühe gegeben die ganze eastereggs aufzuzhälen.. alle achtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn man den Erfolg Brutaler Gladiator erringt , indem man 300 arenakämpfe gewinnt , bekommt man Post von einem gewissen "Onkel Sal" ....
Wer Gta kennt weiß wer Sal ist ka ob das daher kommt kann es mir aber vorstellen denn ich bekomm einen Wappenrock mit Blut auf diesem als geschenk^^


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Januar 2009)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> MacDiver (Ingenieurslehrer),ORT -> MacGyver,TV-Serie



Also bis jetzt ist mir nur McGoyver begegnet, im heulenden Fjord.


----------



## Nash1980 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,  

ich habe die ""Dharma Initiative" in WoW gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man beachte die Zahlen: 5 9 16 17 24 43 die Original zahlen sind: 4 8 15 16 23 42     und auf den Namen meines Chars ;-)


----------



## Primus Pilus (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

in den Geisterlanden gibt es gleich zu Beginn ein Quest, für die man einen Neruber-Elite töten muß in einem von Nerubern überrannten Dorf. Die Quest bekommt man von einem sterbenden Blutelfen vor dem Dorf. Als Belohung gibts unter anderem ein Einhandschwert mit dem Namen "*Stach*"... das Schwert, das Frodo in "Der Herr der Ringe" ziemlich zu Anfang bekommen hat, hieß "*Stich*".

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Coolrambo (28. Januar 2009)

Harrison Jones --->  Harrison Ford = Der schauspieler der Indi spielt und der heißt mit nachnamen Jones =>  Also Harrison Jones  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> Harrison Jones --->  Harrison Ford = Der schauspieler der Indi spielt und der heißt mit nachnamen Jones =>  Also Harrison Jones
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und er mag keine Schlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die ""Dharma Initiative" in WoW gefunden:




wo ist den das?


----------



## Ymenia (28. Januar 2009)

In Gundrak gibt es beim ersten Boss sogar den passenden Erfolg dazu

Schlangen. Ich hasse Schlangen    bzw   Snakes. Why'd It Have To Be Snakes?


----------



## Juraah (28. Januar 2009)

jetzt nicht unbedingt aus wotlk, aber ich denk ma jeder kennt den angler "Nat Pagle" im abspann von wc3 steht der name "Pat Nagle" der dadurch wohl in wow verewigt wurde ...


----------



## Abrox (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo ist den das?



Scholazarbecken. Nördlich von Nesinwarys Lager in so nem kleinen See


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Januar 2009)

DAas ALLLEEERBESTE easter egg in wow ist immernoch bambi im Grizzlywald, ein reh (bambu oder bambi) daneben bambis Mutter (der mob heisst bambis mutter)  und daneben ein hase namens Klopper. Dann kommt ein mob der heisst Böser Jäger oder so ähnlich und erschiesst bambis mutter. Dann wird Bambi groß un rot un kloppt den jäger um soooo geil xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn außerdem noch Käp´tn iglu 

Und Heigarr den schrecklichen 
 Für alle dies net kennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der typ der das sagt is Hägar der schreckliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (28. Januar 2009)

also meine meinung nach ist folgendes ein easteregg:

In dalaran steht vor einem eingang zur kanalisation (höhle) ein weißer hase  xD rofl^^
werdet ihr erst verstehen wenn ihr den film: "monkey pythons quest for the holy grale" (oder so)
gesehen habt!


----------



## Johnnsen (28. Januar 2009)

Kaum eine der Sachen gibt es so in der Englischen Version, wie zb. "Nicht die Mama". Da sind die Anspielungen leicht subtiler.

Crusader Bridenbrad ist ein Denkmal für Brad Briden...irgendwas, der 2007 an Krebs gestorben ist. Steht auch im Manual unter "Thanks to: Brad Briden- X.X.2007, RIP"


Nagut, und Haris Pilton mit ihrem Wolf Tinkerbell ist wohl nicht nötig zu erwähnen.


----------



## Abrox (28. Januar 2009)

Dann schreib besser:

"Ritter der Kokosnuss"

ansonsten

"Monthy Python and the Holy Grail"


Jaja der Hase vor der Höhle von AAAAAaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2009)

_“Und der Herr sprach und sagte:
‘Zuerst ziehe die heilige Zündnadel aus dem Gehäuse.
Sodann sollst du zählen bis 3, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
3 allein soll die Nummer sein, die du zählest, und die Nummer, die du zählest, soll 3 und nur 3 sein.
Weder sollst du bis 4 zählen, noch sollst du nur bis zur 2 zählen, es sei denn, dass du fortfährst zu zählen bis zur 3.
Die 5 scheidet völlig aus.
Wenn dann die Nummer 3, welches ist die 3. Nummer von vorne, erreicht ist, dann schleudere mit Kraft deine Heilige Handgranate von Antiochia gegen deinen Feind.”_

Oder für die, die das Original bevorzugen:
_'First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin.
Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less.
Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three.
Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three.
Five is right out.
Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it._


----------



## Primus Pilus (28. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> also meine meinung nach ist folgendes ein easteregg:
> 
> In dalaran steht vor einem eingang zur kanalisation (höhle) ein weißer hase  xD rofl^^
> werdet ihr erst verstehen wenn ihr den film: "monkey pythons quest for the holy grale" (oder so)
> gesehen habt!



Hallo,

war da nicht irgendwas bei "Alice im Wunderland" mit einem weißen Kaninchen, daß Alice durch ein Loch oder eine Höhle in das Wunderland gebracht hat?!?

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Quyrill (28. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> In dalaran steht vor einem eingang zur kanalisation (höhle) ein weißer hase  xD rofl^^
> werdet ihr erst verstehen wenn ihr den film: "monkey pythons quest for the holy grale" (oder so)
> gesehen habt!



Wenn ich an einen weißen Hasen vor einem Eingang denke, dann erinnert mich das in erster Linie an Alice im Wunderland die dem weißen Hasen in den Untergrund folgt.

___
edit: Primus - Punkt an dich^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich sie im ersten Post nicht finde, und ich eigentlich den Thread ne Weile verfolgt habe:

In New Hearthglen steht die rothaarige Agentin Skully, die sich dann auch noch mit einem "vertrauen Sie Niemanden" verabschiedet. (Anspielung auf Akte X)


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (28. Januar 2009)

Rapthor schrieb:


> Im Hafen Valgarde...wenn man die Truthähne da killt die da rumlaufen werden sie gebraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anspielung auf Serious Sam II ^^


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (28. Januar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und er mag keine Schlangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man seine begleitquest abschließt, in der man IHN rettet, kommt der Text: "Lasst euch von Harrison Jones aus der Ruine retten" X'D

"Linkens Bumerang" den man bei der Quest im Krater von UNgoro bekommt, erinnert schwer an Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## PseudoPsycho (28. Januar 2009)

In Dalaran gibt's nen Laden namens "Magische Menagerie"
Ganz deutliche Harry Poter Anspielung. In der Winkelgasse gibts nen Laden der genauso heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Januar 2009)

ein weiteres easteregg ist nen seltener epischer nordend drop der bei aufheben auch gleich gebunden ist(und ich hab es^^)
Super Sai'ansphäre
man verwandelt sichd abei in nen weißen gorilla mit na rosabubble drum rum. vom affen zur kugel gehen ständig energieblitze. Denke das soll in Verbindung mit dem namen der kugel eine Anspielung auf Dragonballs sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe das wurde nicht schon gesagt


----------



## donploss (28. Januar 2009)

Lager der Westfallbrigade in den Grizzlyhügeln  Peer Woll der Wäschewascher  und vorm Lager Bambi und Co, die gejagt werden von nem NPC


Eine Quest wo man ein Mädchen und Mr. Floppy zum Westfalllager begleiten muss  . Mr. Floppy ist  der redende Plüschhase einer Fernsehserie  ( Auf schlimmer und Ewig )


----------



## Shany (28. Januar 2009)

In Diremaul nord, wenn man das Ogergerbmittel aus dem korb nimmt kommt ein Oger angerannt, der ruft: "Es muss das Gerbmittel wieder in das Körbchen tun!"

=> Das Schweigen der Lämmer


----------



## Azerak (28. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon genannt wurde..
Aber in der Tundra muss man Käptan Iglu töten :/


----------



## Wuchy (2. Februar 2009)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die ""Dharma Initiative" in WoW gefunden:
> 
> ...




In der Beta waren die Zahlen noch die Originalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Name des kleinen Jungen "Matthias Lehner", der immer wieder bei Quests in der Eiskrone auftaucht, ist zusammengesetzt aus den Buchstaben von "Arthas Menethil".


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Dr.Maböse = Dr.Mabuse bei Wikipedia

Ebenso ist der Name des Questes von Dr. Maböse eine Anspielung.

Das Ganze ist größer als die Summe seiner Teile - Das Ganze ist mehr als die Summe seiner Teile. (Aristoteles, griechischer Philosoph, 384 - 322 v. Chr.) .

Warum genau der Quest dieses Zitat trägt, hat sich mir ehrlich gesagt aber noch nicht erschlossen.


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Februar 2009)

Wer das Pet "Stinker" (50 Pets sammeln) hat, sollte sich vor schwarzen Katzen in Acht nehmen (z. B. die "Bombay"). Das kleine Stinktier gerät dann ganz schön aus dem Häuschen (in Anspielung an das Zeichentrick-Stinktier "Pepe", das sich ebenfalls immer hoffnungslos in eine Katze verknallt hat).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXc1YzO3ZzQ


----------



## Córdian (10. Februar 2009)

Gibt ne Quest im Sturmgipfel 
"Jormuttar ist so verdammt fett..." anspielung auf die Mutter-Spüche ^^


----------



## Lorghi (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob man das als Easter Egg bezeichnen kann: In der Klappverpackung von "Wrath of the Lich King" steht "Wenn du lange genug in den Abgrund blickst, blickt der der Abgrund irgendwann in dich." (oder so ähnlich, hab sie gerade nicht zur Hand). Dabei handelt es sich um ein Zitat des deutschen Philosophen Friedrich Nietzsche:

_"Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, daß er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird. Und wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein."_ (Jenseits von Gut & Böse)


----------



## Phoenixfighter (2. März 2009)

In den Grizzlyhügeln gibts die Quest  " Wir haben die Macht" http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12197 , Anspielung auf He-Man  und dazu gibts dann noch die passende Folgequest "... oder vielleicht doch nicht" http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12198 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telefonzelle (2. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1177

Oil of Olaz


----------



## aufgegessenerApfel (2. März 2009)

es gibt noch eine quest die heißt "gib dem ghul zucker". vielleicht eine anspielung auf das lied "gib dem affen zucker" von prinz pi (prinz porno).


----------



## Chillfuxx (2. März 2009)

[post="0"]Narsch treten und Haare krümmen[/post]
Originalname:
Kickin' Nass and Takin' Manes


----------



## australian76 (18. März 2009)

Die Quest, Die Hügel der bärigen Augen. (The Hills have Us)

Eine anlegung an den Film, Die Hügel der Blutigen Augen. (The Hills have Eyes) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krish_mage (18. März 2009)

also manchmal frage ich mich echt ob die leute den post des TE überhaupt lesen, schon fast die ganze erste seite, werden sachen gepostet die er gerade eben in seinem post schon erwähnt hat... lesen is schon schwer


----------



## Hiliboy (18. März 2009)

krish_mage schrieb:


> also manchmal frage ich mich echt ob die leute den post des TE überhaupt lesen, schon fast die ganze erste seite, werden sachen gepostet die er gerade eben in seinem post schon erwähnt hat... lesen is schon schwer



Vielleicht aktualisiert er seinen Post? Schonmal dran gedacht?


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2009)

in sw steth topper mcnabb-> Footballspielre in der nfl


----------



## todesfritte (18. März 2009)

SCHROTT-E


----------



## Soldus (18. März 2009)

der Inigbriefkasten : MOLL-E       -        WALL-E
der Hordenflugmeister in Booty Bay: Gringer        -      Die Kampfkatze von He-Man
in der Altstadt von SW: Le(o)nard ''Finger '' McCoy     -    ''Pille'' aus Star trek


----------



## Hoku (18. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob es hier schon genannt wurde, aber die Quest im Draenei-Startgebiet, bei der Man Laub sammelt und sich später als Baum tarnt
Deutscher Name: Einen Plan aus Hecken
Original Name: I've got a plant

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen Haris Pilton, die im Gasthaus im Unteren Viertel von Shattrath zu finden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sogar zusammen mit ihrem Hund, Name leider vergessen ^^)


----------



## Mjuu (18. März 2009)

Kuena schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es hier schon genannt wurde, aber die Quest im Draenei-Startgebiet, bei der Man Laub sammelt und sich später als Baum tarnt
> Deutscher Name: Einen Plan aus Hecken
> Original Name: I've got a plant
> 
> ...



Es geht immer noch um WotLK..^^


----------



## Soldus (18. März 2009)

Die mysteriösen Kinder von Goldhain: Dorf der Verdammten
Das Kind am Dock vom Kristallsee + und der Fischverkäufer dort : Freitag der 13te


----------



## Hoku (18. März 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Es geht immer noch um WotLK..^^



Herrje, war so damit beschäftigt die Liste zu lesen, dass ich das quasi überlesen habe... ^^° Sorry!

Aber dann hab ich doch noch eins, passend zu Harrison Jones den Achievement-Titel "Schlangen, ich hasse Schlangen!", angelehnt an Indiana Jones' Angst vor Schlangen ^^


----------



## Soldus (18. März 2009)

Der allseits bekannte Witz der Menschen:
<<Also ich hab da 'ne Idee für 'nen tollen Film: Es geht um 2 Gnome die einen Armreif der Macht finden und in der brennenden Steppe in den Kessel werfen müssen. Unterwegs treffen sie einen Murloc namens ''Gottom'' der von dem Armreif besessen ist und mit neuen Armreif-Monster. Man könnte einen Dreiteiler daraus machen; der erste würde die Armreifgefährten heißen, der 2. Die Türme zwei und der krönende Abschluß: Hey, der König ist wieder da!>>
na also wenn das nicht Herr der Ringe ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und noch mehr von Herr der Ringe: die Mauern in Eiskrone/ Die Quest bei der man das Auge über dem Schattengewölbe zerstören muss/ Die Protodrachen=Nazgul/ ''Der Eine Ring'' /Angrathar


----------



## Soldus (18. März 2009)

So mir fällt jetzt nichts mehr ein....ich bin weg, gute Nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (18. März 2009)

ah doch jetzt fällt mir noch was ein: Das Lager der Westfallbrigade in den Grizzlyhügeln......schaut euch auf der Wiese da um und ihr findet......BAMBI!!!wenn ich mich recht erinnere....naja jedenfalls in begleitung seiner Mutter dem Kaninchen und dem Stinktier...er gerät gelegentlich in Raserei wenn ein Jäger seine Mutter tötet..... dann wird er zum Berserker und one-hitet den Jäger^^


----------



## Itachisan (18. März 2009)

Man kann aber auch seine Beiträge Editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (18. März 2009)

Soldus schon mal was von edit gehört?


----------



## Soldus (19. März 2009)

Wenn ihr nur hier seid um Leute zu kritisieren, aber euch sonst nichts zum Thema einfällt, dann geht auf einen anderern Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. März 2009)

Ha im Lager der westfallbrigade 

streitet sich Per woll mit jansen wegen desen wäsche weil er im Buntes dazu Packt u sich wundert wieso es Rosa wird


----------



## schmetti (19. März 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> es heisst easteregg (osterei)



Und so etwas nennt man Besserwisser/KLUGSCHEIßER.


Sry aber hättest ihm auch eine PM Schicken können damit er das Verbessern kann, aber nein Lieber eben wen mal nieder machen.
Wo bleibt die Anerkennung für die mühe ?
Ich finde es gut Lustig und Lesenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke


----------



## Shiro Firerage (20. März 2009)

Mahlzeit, da gab es doch bei der Kriegshymnenfeste (Boreanische Thundra usw) ne Quest wo man eingesponnene Leute retten muss (glaube waren alles nur Orcs).
Diese Leute sagen manchmal "Ich soll die Lotion in den Korb legen? aber ich habe doch keine Lotion!", es ist eine anlehnung an "Das Schweigen der Lämmer", warum ich das hier nun schreibe obwohl es bereits vor ein paar Seiten schon erwähnt wurde? ganz einfach!
Geht mal in die Kriegshymnenfeste rein und lauscht dem Gepsräch zwischen Hochfürst Saurfang und Garrosh Höllschrei!!!!!!!! 
In dem Gespräch geht es darum das alte Orcveteranen wie zb Saurfang unter ihrer Vergangenheit leiden (Blutrausch usw), zb das sie die Schreie der Draeneikinder nicht vergessen können usw.
Saurfang berichtet davon das die Schreie von Schweinen die geschlachtet werden, ihn an die Vergangenheit erinnern und er diese Schreie nicht erträgt (und das er deshalb kein Schwein isst xD).

Warum ich das alles sage? weil es so ein ähnliches Gespräch zwischen der Polizistin und Hanibal gab bei "Das Schweigen der Lämmer" ^^ und im WoW Fall heißt es wohl "Das Schweigen der Schweine" xD


----------



## Forsake (23. März 2009)

Im Sholazarbecken gibt es Hartknöchelstürmer die ein starkes Fass droppen anspielung auf Donkey Kong?


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

Basislager am K3, zum Erklettern unmöglich^^

Vergleichbar mit  Wikipedia ist (d)ein Freund =D


----------



## Freakypriest (1. April 2009)

australian76 schrieb:


> Die Quest, Die Hügel der bärigen Augen. (The Hills have Us)
> 
> Eine anlegung an den Film, Die Hügel der Blutigen Augen. (The Hills have Eyes)
> 
> ...



Was haben die die bärigen augen mit have us zu tun?


----------



## MadMat (1. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Was haben die die bärigen augen mit have us zu tun?



Ob der TE die Beiträge liesst und sie auch mal in seinem Beitrag erweitert?

Grüße


----------



## Stonekeep (1. April 2009)

Hoffe das war noch nicht dran

Der Erfolg "Schmeckt wie Hühnchen" (50 Rezepte sammeln) ist ein Zitat aus dem StarGate Film wo die Jackson beim Essen sitzt und von dem unbekannten Tier probiert. Er hebt dabei ein Stück Fleisch hoch, riecht dran und probiert es. Der Spruch dazu "Es schmeckt wie Hühnchen"

Find es eine nette Idee


----------



## Männchen (18. April 2009)

Im neuen Argentumpavillon steht ein Knappe Artie (Shrek 3).


----------



## Sundarkness (18. April 2009)

Hab noch was falls es noch nicht geschrieben wurde :

In einer der letzen Todesritterstartgebietsquests (tolles Wort)
muss man gegen den Argentumkreuzzug kämpfen und die Schlacht ist:
GEISSEL: 100.000 vs Argentumkreuzzug: 300

na woran erinnert euch das ? ^^

300 der Film 
und klar am Ende gewinnt der Argentumkreuzzug <.<

naja 
MfG SUN

Tante Edith meint: böser spoiler wers noch nicht kennt!


----------



## king1608 (18. April 2009)

Auch wenn dus nicht lesen willst: der Thread ist Unnötig^^ denn wenn ich nicht an Alzheimer leide hatte genau diese Seite *hustend* "buffed.de" schonmal so etwas.

naja mfg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethos (18. April 2009)

Und wenn DU mal genauer hinsiehst, entdeckst du WAAS?! RICHTIG!! Dieser Thread wurde schon 2008 !!! erstellt , lange bevor Buffed selbst die Eastereggs gezeigt hat! 
Ausserdem finden sich hier einige, die Buffed uns nicht zeigen konnte!!

So far .

Rethos


----------



## Stonewhip (19. April 2009)

Marcia Balzer:

Die nette Dame, die seit Patch 3.1 die daily Angelquest vergibt ist wohl eine Anspielung auf die gleichnamige (bei Hobbie- und Sportanglern), bekannte Firma für
entsprechendes Angelzubehör und Angelruten.

Eindeutig ein "insider"-Easteregg.

"Balzer Angelruten" - Homepage

MfG


----------



## Affenpranke (4. Mai 2009)

In Mo'Aki gibt es eine Quest, in der man viele Wolvar (=Wolverine) und dann ihren Chef Loghun (Logan) töten muss! Is mir grad beim Questen aufgefallen!


----------



## Killerbirne (18. Mai 2009)

Weiss nicht, obs schon erwähnt wurde... falls nicht: YIPPIE!!! Falls doch: SORRY!!!

Die meistgetötete Katze im ganzen Spiel ist mit Sicherheit Mr. Bigglesworth in Naxx.
Mr. Bigglesworth heisst auch die Katze von Doktor Evil, dem Erzfeind von Austin Powers!!... Groovy Baby!


----------



## Alisamixi (13. Januar 2010)

Atuhor's Nose: I searched and only found really old threads that just contained the translated punch card's, so I posted this.

You remember the Matrix Punchograph's and punch card's in Gnomeregan and always wondered what all that binary(01010101) really means?
Well, here's the translation to them all.
This thread will contain the translation all Matrix Punchograph's in all three states (without card, with card, dispensing new card) and each punch card.
Also, it will sometimes contain an 'Atuhor's Nose'

*> We are going step-by-step, but first go and accept the quest Data Rescue in Tinker Town, Ironforge.
> Prepare for a long thread with heavy image usage. Stay with me, it's worth it.*

To begin we need a white punch card which is dropped by the gnomes next to the instance.
Once we got one, we read it and we see this:

> White Punch Card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010100 01101000 01110010 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001010 01100001 01101001 01101110 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001011 00101101 01001001 00101101 01010011 00101101 01010011 00101101 01001001 00101101 01001110 00101101 01000111
```
And the translation:
*>> Thrall and Jaina sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G*

Now, after we got the first card and translated Thrall's and Jaina's secret, we can now proceed to a Matrix Punchograph 3005-A, which is also outside of the instance.

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-A - State 1, without card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01000100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110010 01100100 01100101 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Down with the horde!*
Atuhor's Nose: Amen to that.

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-A - State 2, with card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01010111 01101111 01010111
```
And the translation:
*>> Tell your friends to play WoW*
Atuhor's Nose: Wuts that. Shameless subliminal messaging!

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-A - State 3, dispensing new card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010000 01101100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01010111 01100001 01110010 01100011 01100001 01110010 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101111 01101100 01100101 01110000 01101100 01100001 01111001 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100111 01100001 01101101 01100101
```
And the translation:
*>> Play the Warcarft roleplaying game*
Atuhor's Nose: Well... duh.

Now we got the new punch card, which allows us access to new terminals.

> Yellow Punch Card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The binary is:

```
01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110011 01100101
```
And the translation:
*>> If you can read this, you're standing too close*

So we're going into Gnomeregan to find a Matrix Punchograph 3005-B.

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-B - State 1, without card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01000111 01101110 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110010 01100011 01111001 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Gnomercy!*

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-B - State 2, with card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01001011 01101001 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100111 01101110 01101111 01101101 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Kiss me, I'm gnomish!*
Atuhor's Nose: Ew.

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-B - State 3, dispensing new card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110110 01100101 01110011 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> The Lich King lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Atuhor's Nose: ZOMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-
Matrix Punchograph 3005-B got a bonus, some engineering schematics.

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-B - Bonus State 1, getting engineering schematics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01000111 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100001 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Go go go!!*

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-B - Bonus State 2, getting engineering schematics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01001110 01100001 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101001 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110010 01110100 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01010010 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011
```
And the translation:
*>> Natalie Portman Rocks*
Atuhor's Nose: Wait. Who is Natalie Portman? After performing some hardcore rocket-science I found this link to a mysterious all-knowing site. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalie_Portman

And now, we got again another card. This time it's a blue one.

> Blue Punch Card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The binary is:

```
01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101110 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100101 01101100 01100110 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110010
```
And the translation:
*>> The gnome king wears night elf underwear*
Atuhor's Nose: All I ever wanted to know.

And it don't take long to find the next Punchograph inside Gnomeregan.
It doesn't take long to find it.

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-C - State 1, without card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010010 01100101 01100011 01101001 01110000 01100101 00111010 00100000 01001101 01100101 01100011 01101000 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 01100001 01101100 00100000 01000011 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01101110 00100000 01010011 01101111 01110101 01110000
```
And the translation:
*>> Recipe: Mechanical Chicken Soup*
Atuhor's Nose: Too bad that we don't get it.

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-C - State 2, with card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01000111 01101110 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110010 01100101 01100111 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Gnomeregan forever!*

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-C - State 3, dispensing new card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010000 01101100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010111 01101111 01010111
```
And the translation:
*>> Play More WoW*
Atuhor's Nose: HOLD IT RIGHT THERE, CRIMINAL SCUM! Even more subliminal messaging!

After we revealed Blizzard's complete marketing strategy we got us a new shiny red punch card.

> Red Punch Card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The binary is:

```
01001000 01100101 01101100 01110000 00100001 00100000 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110000 01110000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110000 01110101 01101110 01100011 01101000 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101111 01110010 01111001 00100001
```
And the translation:
*>> Help!  I'm trapped in a binary punch card factory!*

Lets find the next Punchograph.
We are almost at our finish.

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-D - State 1, without card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01010011 01101000 01101111 01110010 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110111 01100101 01100101 01110100
```
And the translation:
*>> Short and sweet*
Atuhor's Nose: Umm, k...

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-D - State 2, with card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
01001000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01110010 01101001 01110110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00111111
```
And the translation:
*>> How am I driving?*

-

> Matrix Punchograph 3005-D - State 3, dispensing new card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The binary is:

```
00111100 01101001 01101110 01110011 01100101 01110010 01110100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00111110
```
And the translation:
*>> <insert funny message here>*
Atuhor's Nose: HAHA, totally awesome!

Finally. We got the last card, the prismatic punch card.
We fought our way through Gnomeregan, just to get it and read the final message.

> Prismatic Punch Card:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The binary is:

```
01001101 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01000011 01100001 01110011 01110100 01110000 01101001 01110000 01100101 00111010 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01111001 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01111001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110000 01101001 01100011 01101011 01110101 01110000 00101110
```
And the translation:
*>> Message to Castpipe: your laundry's ready for pickup.*
Atuhor's Nose: Huh? That's all we get?! Just another 'doesn't make sense' sentence?

But wait! There was something!
At the beginning I told you to accept the quest Data Rescue in Tinker Town, Ironforge.
You noticed the name of the gnome that gave you the quest?
>>> It was Master Mechanic Castpipe and he sent you to Gnomeregan to get his very special message.

I hope you enjoyed reading the thread, as it was fun to create it.
Have fun.
Kopiert :>


----------



## Rorre (13. Januar 2010)

lol geil!

Und genau DAS mag ich an WoW


----------



## Sèv! (13. Januar 2010)

Haha geil!


----------



## Greendesert (13. Januar 2010)

Na da sieht man dochmal mit welch Unterschwelligen Nachrichten man uns zum zocken bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sonst auch ziemlich Kreativ, sich sowas erstmal auszudenken.

Gruß Green


----------



## Dabow (13. Januar 2010)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 4 Schildkröten 1 Ratte, Dalaran -> Turtels



Immernoch mein Lieblings-Anlehnung !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls es noch nicht genannt wurde

Haris Pilton - Prominente - Verkauft die Dolche und Giganta Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal mit nem Gm gelabert, irgendwann sind wir auf Eastereggs gekommen,

Der GM Cherlyste findet zb. Den Arm von T-800 und Den Starship-Trooper-Referenzen in Schergrat   gut


----------



## Powerflower (13. Januar 2010)

zwar kein easteregg aber n coller zufall... scholazarbecken bei den orakeln: der charakter moodle... moodle ist ne internet lernplatform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (13. Januar 2010)

Atuhor's Nose: I searched and only found really old threads that just contained the translated punch card's, so I posted this.

You remember the Matrix Punchograph's and punch card's in Gnomeregan and always wondered what all that binary(01010101) really means?
Well, here's the translation to them all.
This thread will contain the translation all Matrix Punchograph's in all three states (without card, with card, dispensing new card) and each punch card.
Also, it will sometimes contain an 'Atuhor's Nose'
....

Einfach nur das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso wie die angeblichen Botschaften von dem Geistheiler wie:
Play World of Warcraft,Give us your money und Betray the Coustumer 
Naja ist zwar kein Easteregg aber trotzdem noch lustig.
Wenn ihr einen Npc zu oft anklickt,sagen sie sowas wie Ihr nerft,verschwindet
oder manchmal sogar (Weiß nicht welche Rasse) Habt ihr Drogen genommen?Oder Habt ihr etwas genommen?
Find es einfach nur lustig

Edit:Wer es grade noch gelesen hat,da hat Buffed irgendwas durcheinander gebracht^^
(Standen überall ungültige Farbcodes)


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (13. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss gerade nicht, obs in der Beta bei TWS (da konnte man ja noch Flugzeuge benutzen) war oder jetzt in der Icc bei der Luftschlacht.
Jedenfalls gabs/gibts einen Erfolg der auf Englisch "Aces High" heisst. Anspielung auf das Lied von Iron Maiden "Aces High" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ischozar (13. Januar 2010)

Im englischen gibts noch einige Eastereggs, die auf verschiedene Internetwitze verweisen. Spontan fällt mir der Erfolg

"Set up us the bomb" aus Ulduar ein (Wers nicht versteht, sollte mal "all your base" bei youtube eingeben.

und wenn man den Erfolg für 100 random heros bekommt, erhält man einen Brief

"We heard you like PUGs so here is a Pug for your PUG so you can Pug while you Pug... or something".

Übersetzen werd ichs jetzt nicht, weil der angespielte Witz auf auf englisch ist. Wer sich im Internet rumtreibt, wird das kennen.
Nur kurz zur Worterklärung:
PUG ist ne Pick-Up-Group, also ne randomgruppe, "Pug" ist aber auch das englische Wort für Mops, was ja das Pet ist, was man für den Erfolg erhält.


----------



## Generalknight (14. Januar 2010)

auch ein paar entdeckt habe ka obs schon wer genannt hat

Kreuzfahrerturm Vaskess - Aliens 2  (wird im film anders geschrieben, trägt aber sogar ingame her ihr stirnband xD)
Auf der Himmelsbrecher Smutje Doldinger - Das Boot 
Toshley s Station ( ~Toschie~ station Star wars) Smiley o brain - DS9
die eine Quest in den Grzzlyhügeln hiest nachgesummt oder so Indiana jones Raiders theme ^^
ka ob ich jetzt richtig erinnere aber früher standen glaube ich Hamond und O´neil aus stargate in SW bei den PvP händlern


----------



## Hubautz (14. Januar 2010)

Es gibt im Verlies die Quest, bei der man Dextren Ward töten muss. Das ist eine Anspielung auf die Geschichte „Der Fall Charles Dexter Ward“ von H.P. Lovecraft.


----------

